# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار الصحف الصادرة الجمعة 2 اكتوبر 2015

## باجيو

*امطار غزيرة تستقبل المريخ بمعقل الغربان ..
///
وصلت بعثة المريخ مساء اليوم الي مدينة لوممباشي معقل فريق مازيمبي الكنغولي ومسرح لقاء جولة الاياب في ربع نهائي دوري ابطال افريقيا
 وفور وصول البعثة الي المدينة هطلت الامطار بغزارة ( اللهم اجعلها امطار خير وبركة علي المريخ ) .. 
ويلتقي المريخ بمازيمبي الكنغولي يوم الاحد القادم الموافق الرابع من اكتوبر عند الساعة الرابعة ونصف بتوقيت السودان
 في جولة الاياب من الدور نصف النهائي لبطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا يذكر ان المريخ كسب جولة الذهاب بملعبه بامدرمان 
بهدفين مقابل هدف للغربان ويسعي فتية المريخ لكتابة التاريخ والوصول لنهائي البطولة والحصول علي الاميرة السمراء .. 
بالتوفيق لفتية المريخ الاشاوس في معركة العبور
*

----------


## باجيو

*واصل فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ تدريباته بالعاصمة الكنغولية كينشاسا استعدادا لمباراته أمام مازيمبي الكنغولي
 الأحد المقبل لحساب جولة إياب عصبة أبطال أفريقيا وأدي الأحمر تدريبه الثالث بكينشاسا اليوم وبعدها
 غادر إلى لوممباشي معقل مازيمبي وسيؤدي المريخ غداً تدريبه الأساسي على ملعب المباراة، وسعى غارزيتو 
لإقامة المعسكر بالكنغو ليدخل لاعبوه أجواء المباراة مبينا أن المعسكر سيفيد الأحمر كثيرا قبل الدخول للمواجهة الشرسة،
 ولم يبدي الفرنسي قلقا على الفرقة الحمراء وبدأ واثقا من قدرته على العودة ببطاقة الترشح مبينا أنه يملك 
حظوظا وافرة في التأهل معربا عن أمله في أن يقدم الزعيم مباراة متميزة.
*

----------


## باجيو

*يستعد فريق المريخ يوم الأحد القادم لخوض مباراة الإياب في دوري أبطال أفريقيا, حيث سيواجه فريق مازيمبي الكونغولي في  لمبوباتشي,
 المباراة ستقام على ملعب أستاد مازيمبي, وذلك في تمام الساعة 17:30 بتوقيت الخرطوم, أما حكم اللقاء فسيكون إيريك أرنود أطوغو كاستان.

يذكر أن ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ قطع ﺷﻮﻃﺎ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺍ ﻧﺤﻮ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﻟﻠﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻴﺔ من دوري ابطال افريقيا بعد فوزة بملعبه علي مازيمبي الكنقولي 
بهدفين لهدف في ربع نهائي دوري ابطال افريقيا.

بداية ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ كانت ﺳﺮﻳﻌﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺸﻦ ﻫﺠﻤﺎﺕ عديدة ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺮﻣﻰ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ 
ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﺮﺍﺟﻊ ﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﻣﻠﻌﺒﻪ ﻟﻠﺤﻔﺎﻅ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﻈﺎﻓﺔ ﺷﺒﺎﻛﻪ, إذ انه يلعب خارج بلاده ﻭﺍﻋﺘﻤﺪ
 ﻋﻠﻰ الهجمات المرتده ﻓﻲ ﻣﺤﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﻟﺨﻄﻒ ﻫﺪﻑ واستثمار سرعات مهاجميه,
 ألا أن لاعبي المريخ سيطروا ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺠﺮﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻟﻜﻦ ﻫﺠﻤﺎﺗﻪ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺸﻜﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺑﺔ, 

من جانبه رد مازيمبي بهجمة خطيره ﺭﻭﺟﻴﻪ ﺃﺳﺎﻟﻲ الذي ﺍﻧﻔﺮﺩ ﺑﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﺳﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻰ.

ﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﺃﺿﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﺮﺻﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﻮﻏﻞ ﺩﻳﺪﻳﻪ ﻟﺒﻴﺮﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺣﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻤﻨﻰ ﻭﻣﺮﺭ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻟﻠﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻒ ﻟﺒﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﺪﺩ
ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﻘﻮﺓ ﻟﻜﻨﻬﺎ ﻣﺮﺕ ﻓﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺭﺿﺔ. ومن هجمة منظمة للمريخ صوب نجم الوسط جابسون سلمون بقوة ﺗﺼﺪﻯ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻛﻴﺪﻳﺎﺑﺎ ﺣﺎﺭﺱ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ ﻟﺘﺘﻬﻴﺄ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻛﻮﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻭﺿﻌﻬﺎ ﺑﺴﻬﻮﻟﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻰ هدفا اول للمريخ .

بعد الهدف ادركوا لاعبو مازيمبي خطورة المريخ وقاموا بعده هجمات ﺑﺤﺜﺎ ﻋﻦ ﺗﻌﺪﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﻟﻜﻦ امير كمال وعلاء الدين وايمن سعيد تفانوا وﺗﺄﻟﻘﻮﺍ ﻭﺩﺍﻓﻌﻮﺍ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺮﻣﺎﻫﻢ لينتهي الشوط الأول بتقدم المريخ بهدف.

ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ دخل مازيمبي بقوه وﻛﺜﻒ من ﻫﺠﻤﺎﺗﻪ ﺑﺤﺜﺎ ﻋﻦ ﺗﻌﺪﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ كنها تكسرت تحت اقدام مقاتلوا ﺍلمريخ ﻛﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻀﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﻮﻏﻞ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻋﺠﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺣﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻤﻨﻰ ﻭﻟﻌﺐ ﻛﺮﺓ ﻋﺮﺿﻴﺔ ﺍﺻﻄﺪﻣﺖ ﺑﺄﺣﺪ ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻌﻲ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲﻭﻣﺮﺕ ﺑﺠﻮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺋﻢ ﺍﻷﻳﻤﻦ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺿﺮﺑﺔ ﺭﻛﻴﻨﺔ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﺘﻐﻠﻬﺎ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻤﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ وﺷﻬﺪ منتصف الشوط الاول ﻧﺸﺎﻃﺎ ﻣﻠﺤﻮﻇﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺷﻦ ﻫﺠﻤﺎﺕ ﻣﺘﺘﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺮﻣﻰ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ ﻣﻌﺘﻤﺪﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺿﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ وفي الربع ساعة الاخير ﻫﺒﻂ ﺃﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻗﻠﻴﻼ ﻟﻴﻔﺮﺽ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ ﺳﻴﻄﺮﺗﻪ ﻭﺷﻦ ﻫﺠﻤﺎﺕ خطيرة علي مرمي المريخ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺗﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻭﻟﻴﻤﻮﺍﻧﺠﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺇﺣﺮﺍﺯ ﻫﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻤﻜﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﻧﻔﺮﺍﺩ ﺑﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻭﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻰ. ﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﺑﺜﻼﺙ ﺩﻗﺎﺋﻖ سجل المريخ الهدف الثاني عن طريق بكري المدينة بعدة التمريرة المميزة من القائد راجي راوضها بصوره جميلة وصوبها بقوة في شباك مازيمبي هدفا ثانيا وجميلا للمريخ تزلزلت معة المدرجات وعلت معة الاصوات بعد الهدف زادت رغبة ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ من ﺇﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻫﺪﻑ ﺛﺎﻟﺚ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺒﻘﻲ ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻛﺜﻒ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺠﻤﺎﺗﻪ ومن ضربة حرة للمريخ معكوسة ارتقي لها بكري المدينة برأسية اسكنها شباك مازيمبي هدف صحيح مئة بالمئة
 ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺃﻟﻐﺎﻩ وسط ذهول الجميع حتي لاعبي مازيمبي
 لينحصر اللعب في منطقة وسط الميدان حتي ﺃﻃﻠﻖ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺻﺎﻓﺮﺓ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ بفوز المريخ علي مازيمبي بهدفين لهدف ليضع المريخ قدما في النهائي وستكون مباراة الرد بعد أسبوع.
*

----------


## باجيو

*حذر المريخ الكاف من ترصد الحكام للمريخ في مباراتاه مع مازيمبي الاحد القادم
حيث ظل المريخ يتعرض لظلم بائن وواضح جداً اعترف به خصوم المريخ في الملعب
ولم تكن البداية بهدف شيبون الملغي امام اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري
فقد كان الهدف فضيحة كبيرة لحكام الكاف ولجانه
وقد تحدث لاعبو الاتحاد وقالوا لا نعرف لماذا الغي الحكم الهدف وهو هدف صحيح وجميل
وايضاً في مباراة مازيمبي الاخيرة بالخرطوم نقض الحكم هدف صحيح لبكري المدينة 
حيث لعب الكرة من مخالفة خارج خط 18 ليسكنها بكري المدينة براسية شمال كديابا حارس مازيمبي
وكانت المفاجأة بان الغي الحكم الهدف وسط ذهول كل من تابع اللقاء حتي لاعبي مازيمبي
ومن المعروف ان اسوأ مافي الكاف لجانه وخاصة التحكيمية لذا سخط المريخاب جدا من لجنة الحكام التي 
يراسها السوداني مجدي شمس الدين والذي يشجع الهلال السوداني بتعصب 
وقد حذر المريخ من تتالي ممارسات التحكيم الظالمة والحفاظ علي شرف اللعبة
*

----------


## زول هناك

*الحبيب باجيو مشكور يا غالي تسلم
                        	*

----------


## باجيو

*تحدث محلل قناة فرانس 24 مالك قيوري عن حظوظ فريقي القمة السودانية الهلال والمريخ المشاركان في الدور نصف النهائي من بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
حيث ذكر مالك أن فريق المريخ في طريقه للتتويج بالبطولة الأفريقية, من واقع المستويات الطيبة التي يقدمها الفريق.
وأكد المريخ يتمتع باللاعبين ممتازين وكذلك جهاز فني ومجلس إدارة, وتوقع تخطي المريخ لضيفه مازيمبي الكنغولي في المباراة القادمة.
فيما أكد أن حظوظ الطرف الآخر فريق الهلال ما تزال قائمة علي الرغم من خسارته أمام فريق إتحاد العاصمة بهدفين مقابل هدف علي أرضه ووسط جماهيره.
*

----------


## باجيو

*


*

----------


## باجيو

*حل فريق المريخ الثاني أفريقياً بعد مازمبي، والـ94 عالمياً، والأول محلياًً
والهلال السابع أفريقياً، والـ158 عالمياً  والثاني محلياً،
وذلك في ترتيب الأندية الأفريقية والعالمية بحسب موقع قاعدة بيانات كرة القدم افريكا فوتبول
 الذي تم تحديثه بعد المباريات التي لُعبت يوم 2015/9/27
1/ مازمبي الكنغولي،
2/المريخ السوداني
3/ ڤيتا كلوب الكنغولي،
4/ كايزرشيف الجنوب أفريقي،
5/ الترجي التونسي،
6/ القطن الكاميروني،
7/ الهلال،
8/ الزمالك،
9/ الأهلي،
10/ النجم الساحلي،
11/ اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري.
*

----------


## باجيو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

الحبيب باجيو مشكور يا غالي تسلم



لا شكر علي واجب يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## باجيو

* يستعد فريق الهلال السوداني لخوض مباراة الإياب الشرفية اما فريق إتحاد الجزائر في دوري أبطال أفريقيا,
 وذلك حسب ما هو مقرر له يوم السبت المقبل في 3-10-2015, المباراة ستلعب في تمام الساعة 11:00 مساء بتوقيت الخرطوم, 
كما ستجري مجريات المباراة على ملعب أستاد عمر حمادي بالجزائر.

يذكر أن  فريق اتحاد الجزائر وضع قدما في المباراة النهائية بعد فوزه الكبير علي مضيفه الهلال السوداني 2 / 1
 في المباراة التي جمعتهما الأحد في ذهاب الدور قبل النهائي من بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا بملعب الهلال بام درمان
واصبح الاتحاد في انتظار ترقي المريخ او مازيمبي للتنافس حول كاس البطولة
يذكر ان المريخ فاز علي مازيمبي بهدفين مقابل هدف في مباراة الذهاب بالخرطوم
وعقد لاعبي المريخ العزم علي الفوز علي مازيمبي او التعادل معه مهما كانت الظروف المحيطة بالمباراة لذا 
اصبح تأهل المريخ ايضا مسألة وقت فقط ان شاء الله
*

----------


## باجيو

*حلم الجوهرة الزرقاء يتحول لسراب وامنيات علي الورق

اسر الكاردينال للقريبين منه بانه لن يدفع مليما علي ملعب الجوهرة الزرقاء التي وعد بها
ابان ايام الانتخابات
وذكر الكاردينال بان مجتمع الهلال لا يستحق ان يقتطع له جزء من امواله الخاصة
وقال ان ابناء الهلال يحفرون له دائما المتاريس لذا قام بتحويل كل المواد الحديدية الي منزله 
واصبح نقل المواد حديث المدينة وموضع سخرية 
وقد جاء مانشيت بارز بصحيفة هلالية يقول 
الكاردينال يقول الفول فولي وحدي زرعته وحدي وساكله وحدي
الجدير بالذكر ان الكاردينال قد يغادر رئاسة النادي بعد مباراة الاتحاد مباشرة حسب ما يتداوله المقربون منه
*

----------


## باجيو

*ﺳﺨﺮ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺳﺘﺨﺪﺍﻡ
ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ ﻟﻠﻌﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﺎﺋﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﺛﻴﺮ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﻴﻦ ﻭﺇﺟﺒﺎﺭﻫﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﺒﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺨﺴﺎﺭﺓ
ﻣﻦ ﻭﺍﻗﻊ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﺛﺎﺭﺗﻪ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺏ
ﺍﻟﺘﻄﻮﺍﻧﻲ ﻋﻦ ﺭﺵ ﻣﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﺨﺪﺭﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺃﺟﻬﺰﺓ
ﺍﻟﺘﻜﻴﻴﻒ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺇﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻣُﺒﺎﻟﻎ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻭﻻ
ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻣﻄﻠﻘﺎً ﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻷﻧﻬﺎ
ﺳﺘﺤﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻓﻨﺪﻕ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﻟﻪ ﺳُﻤﻌﺘﻪ ﻭﺍﺳﻤﻪ
ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﻼﻋﺐ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻣﻄﻠﻘﺎً ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ :
ﺻﺤﻴﺢ ﺃﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﺪﻕ ﻣﻤﻠﻮﻙ ﻟﻜﺎﺗﻮﻣﺒﻲ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ
ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺣﺮﻳﺺ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﺠﺎﺡ
ﻣﺆﺳﺴﺘﻪ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺣﺮﺻﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻤﻴﺰ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ
ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻻ ﺃﺗﻮﻗﻊ ﺃﻥ ﻧﺘﻌﺮﺽ ﻷﻱ ﻣﻀﺎﻳﻘﺎﺕ ﺑﻞ
ﺳُﻨﺤﻈﻰ ﺑﺈﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﺟﻴﺪﺓ ﻭﻣﻌﺎﻣﻠﺔ ﻣﻤﺘﺎﺯﺓ ﻓﻲ
ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﺪﻕ
*

----------


## باجيو

*
*

----------


## باجيو

*قرن ﺷﻄﺔ : ﺍﺗﻤﻨﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻬﺎ
ﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻓﻨﻲ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ
ﺍﻻﻟﻌﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﻤﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﻣﻬﺪﺩ ﻟﻤﺴﻴﺮﺓ
ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ
ﺍﺷﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﻗﺮﻥ ﺷﻄﺔ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺣﺪﻳﺜﻪ ﻟﻠﺰﻣﻴﻞ
ﻋﻮﺽ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﺎﺷﻲ ﺑﺎﺫﺍﻋﺔ ﻫﻮﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ
ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺠﻬﻮﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﻠﻘﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﻭﺻﻮﻟﻬﺎ
ﺍﻟﻰ ﻧﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ : ﺍﺗﻤﻨﻰ ﺗﻮﺍﺟﺪﻫﻤﺎ
ﻣﻌﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﻭ ﻟﻜﻨﻬﻤﺎ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺟﺎﻥ
ﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻓﻨﻲ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻻﺑﺪ ﻣﻦ
ﺗﺠﻬﻴﺰ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻧﻔﺴﻴﺎ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻲ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﺑﺎﻥ
ﻭﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻓﺎﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﻬﺪﻓﻴﻦ ﻧﻈﻴﻔﻴﻦ
ﻟﻠﻌﺒﻮﺭ ﻟﻠﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺍﻣﺮ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﻘﺘﺎﻝ ﻭﺗﻨﻔﻴﺬ
ﻣﺎ ﻳﻄﻠﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻣﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻴﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺍﻟﻰ
ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺳﻠﺒﻲ ﻭﻣﻨﻊ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﻟﺸﺒﺎﻛﻪ
ﻭﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﻐﺮﺍﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺮﻭﺿﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﻣﻬﺪﺩ ﻟﻤﺴﻴﺮﺗﻬﺎ ﻭﻋﻠﻰ
ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺗﺮﻙ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﻻﻧﻬﺎ ﻻ ﺗﺠﻠﺐ ﺳﻮﻯ
ﺍﻟﻐﺮﺍﻣﺎﺕ ﻣﺤﺬﺭﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺎﺩﻱ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻭﻗﺪ ﻳﺼﻞ
ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﻟﺤﺮﻣﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﻤﻼﻋﺒﻬﺎ ﺍﻭ
ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ
*

----------


## باجيو

*يتداول نشطاء الفيس بوك هذه الايام حديث جورج ناسيمبي 
مدرب ناددي عزام التنزاني والذي قال سترون من اخرج فريقي من المنافسة
يتوج ببطولة هذا العام 
وكان ذلك بعد شن الصحافة والجماهير حملة عليه عندما انهزم عزام امام المريخ 
وغادر البطولة 
*

----------


## باجيو

*ترتيب المنتخبات العربية في جدول منتخبات العالم الصادر من الفيفا بتاريخ اليوم 2015/10/1، الجزائر 
حافظت على موقعها، والسودان تقدم 5 مراكز.
19 الجزائر،
36 تونس،
51 مصر،
70 الإمارات،
80 المغرب،
84 السودان
85 العراق،
88 السعودية،
89 موريتانيا،
92 قطر،
99 الأردن،
102 عمان،
105 ليبيا،
123 سوريا و البحرين،
128 الكويت،
130 فلسطين،
140 لبنان،
180 اليمن،
203 الصومال.
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باجيو
					

سخر غارزيتو من الحديث عن استخدام
مازيمبي للعديد من الوسائل من أجل التأثير
على المنافسين وإجبارهم على قبول الخسارة
من واقع الحديث الذي أثارته بعثة المغرب
التطواني عن رش مادة مخدرة في أجهزة
التكييف وقال إن هذا الحديث مُبالغ فيه وﻻ
يمكن أن يحدث مطلقاً لبعثة المريخ ﻷنها
ستحل في فندق كبير وله سُمعته واسمه
الذي ﻻ يمكن أن يتﻼعب فيه مطلقاً وأضاف :
صحيح أن هذا الفندق مملوك لكاتومبي رئيس
نادي مازيمبي لكن الرجل حريص على نجاح
مؤسسته مثل حرصه على تميز مازيمبي
لذلك ﻻ أتوقع أن نتعرض ﻷي مضايقات بل
سُنحظى بإقامة جيدة ومعاملة ممتازة في
هذا الفندق



ههههههههههها،
والله انا خايف يا غرزة يختو ليك تحت المخدة المعلوم ويشربوك ويسكى بااااااارد تقوم تنسانا،،،
معقولة تنزلنا فى فندق تابع لكاتومبى،،،

كملها يا رب بالصبر!!!!
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

ههههههههههها،
والله انا خايف يا غرزة يختو ليك تحت المخدة المعلوم ويشربوك ويسكى بااااااارد تقوم تنسانا،،،
معقولة تنزلنا فى فندق تابع لكاتومبى،،،

كملها يا رب بالصبر!!!!



 يكونشي عندو ذكريات مع الفندق دا يقوم ينوم وينسي الملحمة الكبري هههههههه 
   فعلا الله يستر ان شاء الله منتصرين يا دكتور غارزيتو خبير بالكنغو ومازيمبي خلي بالك
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*
*

----------


## زول هناك

*
*

----------


## زول هناك

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صباحك نور وسرور الحبيب باجيو وشكرا الصحيفة اليومية
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الدلميت

*صباحكم زيييين
و مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

ههههههههههها،
والله انا خايف يا غرزة يختو ليك تحت المخدة المعلوم ويشربوك ويسكى بااااااارد تقوم تنسانا،،،
معقولة تنزلنا فى فندق تابع لكاتومبى،،،

كملها يا رب بالصبر!!!!



والله يادكتور لو نزلنا فى يت كاتوبى بأذن الله المريخ منتصر
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*مشكور سيد منعم والزعيم باجيو
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يصل لوبمباشي مساء اليوم
وصلت بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ الى مدينة لوبمباشي مساء اليوم تأهبا لمواجهة مازيمبي يوم الاحد المقبل في اياب الدور نصف النهائي من دوري ابطال افريقيا وكانت البعثة تحركت من العاصمة كنشاسا التي قضت فيها ثلاثة ايام عصر اليوم عبر الطائرة الخاصة التي وصلت كنشاسا ظهراً وينتظر أن يؤدي المريخ مرانه الرئيسي عصر الجمعة على ملعب المباراة فيما يختتم تحضيراته على نفس الملعب يوم غد السبت.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدجاجة الصغيرة الحمراء
*نبض الصفوة*
*امير عوض*الدجاجة الصغيرة الحمراء*تفصلنا عن مواجهتنا المصيرية القادمة أمام “غربان كاتومبي” فقط 48 ساعة.. و لا نريد أن يشغلنا عن معتركنا القادم و المهم أي شاغل أو كائن من كان..*كلنا يعلم بأهمية المباراة.. و دورها في إحداث نقله نوعية لعموم “الكرة السودانيه” و التي لا يشرفها سوي رائد أنديتها و راعي كرامتها “مريخ السودان”..*حظوظنا في الترقي نحو “النهائي الحلم” كبيرة جدا.. علي الورق و علي أرض الواقع.. و كل ما يفصلنا عن إمساك أكف المجد هو “ساعة و نصف” من البذل و العطاء المتفاني و الإنضباط التكتيكي و التركيز الشديد من “فرسان الأحمر” الميامين..*كل المؤشرات الصادرة من “بعثة النصر” تقول بأن الجميع علي أهبة الإستعداد.. و أن نسق التجهيزات الفنية بلغ مرحلة التمام.. و ننتظر من النجوم الدخول لقلب المعمعة بشجاعة الأسود و بتركيز كامل للدخول في أجواء اللقاء منذ بدايته..*الساحر “غارزيتو” رجل خبير بتهيئة فرسانه.. نفسيا و خططيا.. و نثق “حد اليقين” في إمكانياته التدريبيه “التي لا يتناطح عليها عنزان” و في قدرته علي ترويض أبناء “كالديرون” و تحييد جمهورهم الشرس..*و يبقي تأمين الدفاع و أطراف الملعب تحديدا.. هو مفتاح تأمين النصر و شل لقدرات مازمبي المكشوفه للجميع.. فخطورة مازمبي تبقي في أطرافه السريعه و التي تعتمد علي الكرات خلف المدافعين.. و قفل هذه المناطق يجعل فرقة “الغربان” تتخبط داخل بوتقة الفشل..*نتمني أن يفلح خط هجومنا الناري (عقروب ـ ديديه ـ كوفي) في خلط حسابات “كالديرون” بتحريك النتيجة بهدف يربك حساباته و يزيد الضغط النفسي علي لاعبيه “ضعيفي المهارات”..*أوجه شبه كثيرة تجمع بين هذه الواجهة و “ملحمة لقاء الترجي” فالأولي ستقودنا للنهائي الحلم، و الأخيرة كانت معبرا لنا لدور المجموعات “الذي كان يمثل حينها أقصي أمانينا”.. و اللافت أن المواجهتين دخل المريخ مباراة الإياب فيهما بفارق هدف وحيد..*نتيجة 2/1 تبقي خطيرة في تفاصيل “العبور”.. و ذلك لأن إحراز الخصم لهدف نظيف يعني خروجنا “لا قدر الله”.. لذلك علي غارزيتو وضع إستراتيجة خطف هدف لزيادة الإرتباك و لمزيد من توسيع الشقة بينه و بين الغربان..*الفندق الذي أقامت فيه البعثة بعد سفرها لمعقل مازمبي “لوممباشي” يعد الأكبر و الأجمل في المنطقة.. و هو فندق متكامل الخدمات.. و لكنه مملوك للراشي “كاتومبي” رئيس نادي مازمبي.. لذا الحذر و الحرص من كل شئ فيه واجب.. و نرجو عدم الركون إلي مقولة “سمعة الفندق النزيهة”.. لأن هذا الرجل و في سبيل إبعادنا بإمكانه أن يضحي بكل شئ..*المطلوب من اللاعبين هو الخلود للراحة التامه حال الفراغ من التدريبات.. و ليت “الجهاز الإداري” المرافق يقوم بسحب الجوالات نهائيا منهم لمزيد من التركيز و الهدوء..*ماذا سيضير السوداني “مجدي شمس الدين” إذا سافر و حضر اللقاء من داخل الإستاد.. و شكل حضوره ضغطا علي حكامه حتي لا يظلموا فريق بلده!! علي الأقل سيجب بهذه المبادرة ما بينه و بين جمهور المريخ الغاضب جدا علي لجنته..*سفر الوالي لمرافقة الفرسان مطلب كل الصفوة.*نبضات أخيرة**العنوان الأبرز لصحيفة “قوون” الزرقاء الميول حمل تصريحا لرئيس نادي الهلال.. أكد فيه تأهل ناديه.. و قرر فيه بأن النهائي سيكون بينهم و مازمبي!!*لا أعرف ما هي علاقة “الضحك حد الفنقله” الذي يصيبني كلما سمعت أو قرأت عن هذا الرجل?!! تتأهل وين يا “الحبيب”.. الزول ده بكون قاصد مباراة لتحديد “المركز التالت”..*أكثر ما نخشاه في “سبت الخبت” هو أن تتكرر “الأربعات و الخمسات” و ترجع ريمه لي قديمه.. و تدخل سمعة السودان “التي أحسن المريخ تشريفها في الجزائر” تاني لعهود المرمطه و البهدله القديمة..*و يبقي تصريح (الجوهرة حقتي.. و السيخ سيخي.. و الفول فولي) هو المسمار الأخير في “نعش” رئاسة نادي “القمة الأصغر”.. و الذي تضرر كثيرا من هذا العهد الغريب لشخص تبوأ مقعدا سبقه فيه عظماء “كالبابا” عليه رحمة الله..*بتصريحه الأخير فقد خلط الرجل بين العام “والمملوك لشعب الهلال” و بين الخاص من قصورة و أراضيه.. و بهذه الطريقة يمكن أن يبني الرجل “ديوان لضيوفه” داخل القلعة الغبراء!!*علي طريقة “الدجاجة الصغيرة الحمراء” نطق الريس.. و “فركش” عش العلاقه بينه و بين جمهور الرياضه التي وصلت إلي “أسفل سافلين” بجلوس مثل هذه الشخصيات علي سدة رئاسة قممها..*هشتكنا و ضحكنا يا ريس.. ده انت رئيس و النعمه كويس.. علي طريقة الزعيم “عادل إمام” ما زال بعض الإعلام الأزرق يتغزل في مثل هذه الخطرفات التي يندي لها الجبين خجلا..*من أين يأتي هذا الرجل بتشبيهاته و حكمه و أمثاله? ألا يوجد قريب منه “حكيم” ليطالبه بعدم التصريح أو الكلام?!!*لن نستغرب إذا عثر أحدهم علي أحد كاسات الهلال “المحليه فقط” داخل صالون الرجل “الوثير” فالحال من بعضو.. و زيتنا في بيتنا.. و كل شئ أصبح مملوكا للدجاجة الصغيرة الحمراء!!*نبضة أخيرة*ﺍﻟﺪﺍﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻐﻨﺎ ﺑﻴﻌﻤﻞ ﺣﺴﺎﺏ ﻟﻲ ﻓﻘﺮﻭ..ﻭ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻳﻒ ﺍﻟﺤﺴﺎﺏ ﻳﻌﻤﻞ ﺳﻤﺢ ﻟﻲ ﻗﺒﺮﻭ..ﺍﻟﺪﺍﻳﺮ ﻳﺸﻮﻑ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺸﺮ ﻛﻢ ﻗﺪﺭﻭ..ﻳﻌﻘﻞ ﻭ ﻳﺤﺘﺮﻡ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺼﻐﺎﺭ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﺭﻭ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اليوم الجمعة المباركة لنرفع اكفنا بالدعاء لينصر الله الهلال والمريخ



غدا السبت وبعد غد الاحد يومان خالدان فى تاريخ الكرة السودانية لو وفقت
فيه ليسجل التاريخ للكرة السودانية حدثا غير مسبوق يعوض السودان غيابه
التاربخى فى ساحة البطولات الافريقية وفى كاس العالم للاندية فكيف اذن
لا يكون هذين اليومين السبت والاحد شانا خاصا فى تاريخ الرياضة
السودانية ولم يسبق لاى بلد ان لاحت له هذه الفرصة التى هيأها القدر
للسودان لو وفقنا فيه سيشهد العالم لاول مرة نهائى بطولة قارية لاتحوج
اى من الفريقين المتنافسين على كاس البطولة لا يحتاج اى منهما لرحلة
طيران يترحل به لبلد غير بلده بل وفى مفارقة اكبر لايحتاج اى من الفريقين
المتنافسين على البطولة لا يحتاج اى منهم لقطار يحمله فى سفرية داخلية
فى نفس البلد بل سيبقى يوم لن يشهده التاريخ والكاس القارية يتنافس
عليها فريقان يفصل بينهما شارع اسفلت واحد

فهل يكتب التاريخ للسودان هذا الحدث التاريخى الذى سيبقى اعلى رقم قياسىى
فى تاريخ البطولات القارية

ففى هذين اليومين:

غدا السبت سيلاعب الهلال السودانى نادى اتحاد العاصمة الجزائرى فى
نصف نهائى البطولة الافريقية وهو اليوم الموعود الذى تحدد فيه صافرة
الحكم من يتاهل منهما لنهائى البطولة الافريقية والذى نتمنى ان يكون
الهلال

وغدا الاحد هو اليوم الثانى الموعود حيث يلاعب فيه المريخ مازيمبى
الكنغولى فى الجولة الاخيرة من تصفيات نصف نهائى البطولة الافريقية حيث
تعلن صافرة الحكم الطرف الثانى فى نهائى البطولة الافريقية والذى نتمنى
ان يكون المريخ

يومان لو تحقق فيها هذا الحلم والامل فان كاس الاندية ابطال االدورى
الافريقية لن يشهد طائرة تحل بمطار الجزائر او بالكنغو لحسم البطولة
الافريقية ولن نشهد طائرة تحل بمطار الخرطوم تحمل فريق يحل علينا ضيفا
جاء ليطيح بحلمنا ويخرج حاملا كاس البطولة تاركا لنا الحسرة والندم خلفه

اذن ونحن اليوم الجمعة حيث نتوافد على المساجد لنؤدى صلاة الجمعة
لنرفع اكفنا بالدعاء لله سبحانه تعالى ان يوفق هلالنا غدا السبت
ومريخنا بعد غد الاحد بتحقيق هذا الانجاز الحلم الكبير بان يتوج
السودان بطلا لافريقيا وممثلا لقارة افريقا فى كاس العالم للاندية قبل
ان يطلق حكم نهائى البطولة صافرته فى بداية الجولة الاولى من نهائى
البطولة

ليكون نهائى افريقيا احتفائية سودانية قبل ان يطلق الحكم صافرته فى نهائى البطولة

و لنكثف من الدعاء للعلى القدير ان يوفق السودان فى ان يلعب النهائى
لاول مرة بين فريقين من دولة واحدة وان ينال هذا الشرف السودان

ويبقى على لاعبنيا ان بكونوا اليوم على قدر التحدى وان يقهروا الصعاب
ويتخطوا اتحاد االعاصمة ومازيمبى ويرفعا راية السودان عالية تنور سما
افريقيا وتظلل سماء العالم بعلم السودان لاول مرة فى تاريخ البطولة
الافريقية وتبقى دعوانا الثانية ان يوفقنا الله فلا يغيب علم السودان
عن النهائى لو شاء قدرنا الا نحقق الحلم الكبير الاعجاز غير المسبوق فلا
نغيب عن النهائى وان يوفق الله سبحانه تعالى من يحمل راية السودان فى
النهائى اذا غاب اى من الفريقين بتحقيق حلم البطولة ليسجل اول رقم
للسودان فى تاريخه وان يرفع علم السودان فى نهائى كاس العالم للاندية

نعلم ان المهمة ليست سهلة ولكن ليس فى الكرة مستحيل متى ارتفعت ارادة
اولاد نا مدعومين بدعوانا التى لتى لن تنقطع حتى يتحقق هذا الحلم
الكبير

فهل نبدا احتفالنا من مساء السبت وتتواصل احتفالتنا مساء الاحد ونحتفى
بالسودان باعجاز يحققه الفريقان لاول مرة فى تاريخ البطولة بان يكون
الكاس محسوما قبل ان ان تلعب المباراة النهائية

هذا يومك يا سودان لو تحقق لك هذا الحلم الكبير وما التوفيق الا من عند الله

خارج النص:

- شكرا الاخ هادى معليش مهما كان واقعى الحال غيرمشجع لكنا لابد
ان تنشبث بالامل والامانى لا تكلف ويمكن المجنونة يكون ليها راى

- شكرا لك الاخ نسمة اولاانا قلت انه افضل الفرق الثمانية لانه
لم يخسر اى نقطة ولم يخرج منه اى نادى بنقطة مهمة هو بحاجة لها وما قصدته
انا انه ليس الخصم الذى بقلل منه الكاردنال اما ان تتوعدنى بان انتظر
الهلال عندما يحسم الاتحاد فهذا ماا تمناه انا نفسى واكون سعيد به وما
محتاج لتحدى فيه



- شكرا الاخ بابا وان شالله الخبر الببلاش يفرحنا وده المهم

- شكرا الاخ مكى المباريات تنتهى حسب تقرير الحكم وما عداه حرث فى
البحر ونفسى اشوف نادى سودانى اعغترف يوم واحد بان هدف نقضوه ليه كان
قرار صحيح ومشتهى يوم نادى يخسر ما يقول الحكم هزمه كورتنا بكل اسف
(اما ان نفوز او الحكم سئ)

- شكرا لك الاخ شوقى ولا اختلف معك فيما اوردت فقط اريد ان اؤمن
على نقطة واحدة وهى ان يدرك الاداريون والصحفيون ان نفسية اللاعب
السودانى غريبة جدا ان مدحته يخذلك وان قللت منه يلقنك درس لذلك نجد اننا
فى تصفيات امام فرق ضعيفة بينما نقاوم الفرق الاقووى وهذا مايجب ان
يوضع فى الاعتبار لانفرط فى المدح او الذم



- شكرا الاخ اسد الهلال البطولات دى العبرة فيها بالنتائج واتمنى
من كل قلبى ان يحقق الهلال النتيجة ولايهم الاداء فلا احد يذكر سوء
الاداء اذا حققت البطولة فالاحصاءات تتحدث عن عدد البطولات ولا تذكر
الاداء وهذا ما نريده من الهلال النتيجة قبل اى شئ

- شكرا الاخ عامر القاعدة فى البطولات الخارجية الكاس يحققه من
يستغل الفرص التى تتهيا له مهما قلت والا يخطئ فى دفاعه فيعطى الخصم فرصة
الوصول لمرماه امام ان تحكم مسبقا على نتائج منافسة زى دى مسبقا ايا
كان الحكم فان هذا يغالط منطق الكرة وحكم الملعب ولا يمكن لنا ان نصف
فريق لم يخسر اى نقطة مهمة فى التنافس بانه الخصم السهل سواء امام
المريخ فى النهائ او اليوم امام الهلال فهذا يخالف المنطق

- شكرا لك عاشق الهلال

- شكرا ليك حنونة بنت القبائل اذا تفتكرى انى لو فاز الهلال بنوم
زعلان اتمنى ان انوم زعلان والهلال فائز
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*روائع المنتديات
وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
روائع المنتديات* مُقترح: مابكلفنا شيء لو أخدت بعثة المريخ معاها جهاز يقيس نسبة الاكسجين في الجو Gas detector ..
* جهاز عادي ومتوفر في البلد دي ورخيص جدا ..
* يمكن ان يتم استخدامه بواسطة واحد من الاداريين المرافقين للبعثه ، ويقيس نسبة الغازات الموجوده في غرفة الملابس مرتين..
* مره قبل بداية المباراة ووصول اللاعبين .. ومرة ثانية قبل نهاية الشوط الأول بدقائق
* مقارنه بسيطه بتوضح اذا كان في تغيير حصل في تراكيز الغازات الموجودة في الغرفة ولا لا ..
* وعلى ضوء ذلك يمنع دخول اللاعبين للغرف بين الشوطين أو يسمح لهم..
* الجهاز بحجم جهاز الموبايل..
* سهل جداً في التشغيل..
* وسهل جداً في القراءة..
* ولا يحتاج لمتخصص لأن نسبة الأوكسجين المفروض تكون موجودة في أي مكان معروفة ما بين .19.5% إلى 21.5%
* وبالتالي وجود أي تراكيز اضافية لغازات في المكان معناها نسبة الاكسجين ح تقل عن ال19%
* مسألة استخدام مازيمبي لغازات مخدرة بتراكيز قليلة جداً في غرفة الملابس وارد جداً..
* وذلك لأن بعض نتائج الفريق كانت غير طبيعية خاصه هزيمته للترجي بخماسية بعد ما حصل إنهيار غريب للترجي في نهائي ابطال افريقيا عام 2010 في الشوط التاني تحديداً..
* ونفس الأمر انطبق علي التطواني وعلي فريق فيتاكلوب عام 2014 ..
* ودائماً الانهيار يحصل في الشوط الثاني ما يشير إلى أن استخدام الغاز يتم على حسب سير المباراة ونتيجتها في الشوط الأول ، وما يعني أن إدارة مازيمبي لا تجازف باستخدامه من البداية ..
* بالتالي مسالة قياس نسبة الاكسجين قبل بداية المباراة مهمة عشان تكون مرجع في حالة القياس للمرة التانية قبل نهاية الشوط الأول ودخول اللاعبين لغرفة الملابس بين الشوطين.
* مفروض في المرحلة دي نهتم بكل التفاصيل ونضع ليها احتمال حتى ولو كانت تفاصيل صغيرة ونسبة حدوثها قليلة ..
* انا بستخدم الجهاز دا بشكل دائم في مكان العمل لأغراض السلامة والصحة المهنية..
* والجهاز موجود معاي ومستعد اسلمو لواحد من الاداريين مع شرح مبسط لطريقة الاستخدام ، لأنو سهل الاستخدام كما اسلفت.
* أرجو المساعدة في توصيل المقترح للجهات المعنية في إدارة الزعيم..
* وشكراً.. بشير كمبال / مهندس سلامه بشركة ستار اويل لعمليات البترول
0912625979
0912322498دعوا الخبز لخبازه* لو لاحظنا فإن تسجيلات المريخ لأول مرة تمت برؤية فنية واختبارات قبل التسجيل عن طريق المدرب..
* وروعي فيها عدم تدخل الإدارة نهائياً..
* حتى تسجيلات السماسرة السابقة (فلان، وفلان، وفلان، وفلان، وفلان) سيتخلص منها المريخ شهر 12..
* وموعودون بإذن الله بالأحلى والأروع بالاضافة الى استقرار الادارة..
* وينقص شيء واحد فقط ، هو تأمين الجانب المادي والمالي المستقبلي..
* ويقيني ان الحل في الاشتراك الدائم للجمهور في خدمة 2870 إلى أن يصل العدد إلى 500000 مشترك ، بعدها سنكون النادي الأغنى في أفريقيا..
* وبدعم القاعدة كلها وليس شخصا واحداً ..
* و هي بداية ونواة فكرة شركة المساهمة العامة على خطى برشلونة وريال مدريد.. * مع شكري وتقديري.. أخوك/ طارق المدني .. أستاذ جامعي … جيل مانديلا .. جامعة الخرطوم كلية الاقتصاد دفعة 87..
* وكفى.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*غارزيتو :الهلال نجح في فرض التعادل على مازيمبي في داره.. ما الذي يمنعنا من الفوز عليه
قال فرنسي المريخ غارزيتو انه لا مخاوف لديه من مباراة الإياب وانه لا يتوقع احتمال عدم تحقيق فريقه للنتيجة التي تؤهله للنهائي واضاف غارزيتو قائلا :أنا دائماً أثق في فريقي وفي عناصري وفي قدرتها على تحقيق النتيجة التي أسعى لها وفي مثل هذه المباريات لا يوجد ما يجعلني أشعر بالخوف غير التحكيم الأفريقي وهذه المرة الوضع مختلف لأن الحكم الجابوني الذي سيدير هذه المباراة حكم مميز جداً وأنا مطمئن له تماماً، ثم إن الهلال لعب قبلنا أمام مازيمبي في إستاده وفرض عليه التعادل وبالتالي لا يوجد ما يجعلنا لا نحقق هذه النتيجة بل يمكن أن نحقق أفضل منها وأن نهزم مازيمبي في عقر داره لأن فريقنا في مباراة الذهاب استطاع أن يثبت بأنه أفضل من مازيمبي بكثير.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*في تصنيفه الشهري ..افريكا فوتبول يضع المريخ في المركز الثاني افريقيا والهلال سادسا

قال التصنيف الجديد لشهر سبتمبر للأندية الإفريقية حسب موقع أفريكا فوتبول والصادر في 27 سبتمبر 2015م ان نادي مازيمبي احتل المركز الاول ومن خلفه مباشرة فريق المريخ السوداني ثم فئات كابو ثالثا وكايزر شيف الجنوب افريقي رابعا والصفاقسي التونسي خامسا والقطن الكاميروني سادسا والهلال سابعا واعتاد موقع افريكا فوتبول إصدار ترتيب شهري للأندية الافريقية 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
غارزيتو : سنهز شباك كيديا ونعود ببطاقة التأهل

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اطلق مدرب المريخ تصريحات نارية نقلتها الصحافة المحلية لدى وصوله للوممباشي وقال انهمم حضروا من اجل التأهل لنهائي البطولة وان شباك الحارس كيديابا لن تسلم منهم باي حال من الاحوال وقال : مازيمبي بالنسبة لي كتاب مفتوح واعرف كيف اتعاممل معه واخرج ضده بنتيجة تقودني للنهائي


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
ميلود : سنهزم الهلال بدون بلجيلالي وبيلايلي


كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قال مدرب الاتحاد ميلود حمدي في تصريحات نقلتها بي ان سبورت ان الاتحاد فريق محترم ولا يمكن اختزاله في لاعبين هما بيلجيلايلي وبلايلي وقال انه سيحقق الفوز على الهلال في مباراة الغد لانه يلعب كرة جماعية ويعرف كيف يحافظ على تقدمه في الخرطوم ويدعمه بانتصار في عمر حمادي 


*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*باجيو مشكور يا خى .
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الجماهير الكنغولية ترشح المريخ للفوز على مازيمبي
رشّحت بعض الجماهير التي تابعت مران المريخ بالعاصمة الكنغولية كنشاسا الأحمر لتخطي مازيمبي في عقر داره والتأهل على حسابه للمباراة النهائية وأجمع الجمهور الذي تابع التدريب الصباحي على أن الأحمر سيكسب مازيمبي من واقع أفضليته الفنية على الغربان واشارت بعض الجماهير إلى ان المريخ يملك خط هجوم مرعب يستطيع الوصول لشباك مازيمبي في مباراة الأحد وإنهاء المباراة لمصلحة فريقه.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شيبوب يغيب رسمياً عن مواجهة مازيمبي
تجددت إصابة لاعب وسط المريخ الشاب شرف شيبوب في مران المريخ الذي أجراه بالعاصمة كنشاسا حيث تقرر إبعاد اللاعب رسمياً عن لقاء مازيمبي يوم بعد غدٍ الأحد في اياب نصف نهائي دوري الأبطال وعبّر اللاعب شيبوب عن بالغ حزنه للغياب عن مباراة مازيمبي مشيراً إلى أنه كان حريصاً على المشاركة حتى يسهم مع زملائه في تحقيق إنجاز كبير بالوصول للمباراة النهائية لكن الإصابة حالت بينه والمشاركة مؤكداً ثقته الكبيرة في زملائه اللاعبين وقدرتهم على إنجاز المهمة الصعبة التي تنتظرهم الأحد على أكمل وجه بقيادة الفريق للنتيجة المرجوة والتي تقود الفريق للعبور للمباراة النهائية من دوري الأبطال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا على الابداعات الاحباء باجيو وزول هناك ومنعم

وجمعة سعيدة ومباركة عليكم وعلى الاونلايناب جميعا
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*صباح الخير ياشباب 
جمعه مباركه 
اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا مؤزرا
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*اللهم انضر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم:
 

إستقبال (الحبان) لمريخ السودان فى معقل الغربان
مراقب المباراة ومازيمبى وإتحاد الكونغو على رأس المستقبلين وهطول امطار خفيفة
الأحمر يودع العاصمة كنشاسا بحصة تدريبية ساخنة والكاردينال يريد الهروب من مشاكله على حساب الزعيم
إختتم إعداده بكنشاسا .. المريخ يودع العاصمه الكونغوليه بتدريب ساخن
تألق لافت للمدينه.. ومحاضرة للجهاز الفنى
إستقبال جيد لبعثة المريخ فى لوبومباشى
المريخ الثانى أفريقياً والهلال السابع
صقورالجديان يتقدمون خمسة مراكز فى تصنيف (فيفا) ويحتلون المركز 84 عالمياً
أمطار خفيفة فى إنتظار المريخ
المريخ يدشن مشروع تحويل الرصيد 2870 بالكاملين
حاتم عبدالغفار: اللاعبون فى وضعيه نفسيه جيدة وصوتنا سيكون مسموعاً فى الإجتماع التقليدى
تقرير أخبارى .. الكاردينال يريد الهروب من مشاكله على حساب المريخ
صقور الجديان يتقدمون خمسة مراكز في تصنيف فيفا ويحتلون المركز 84 عالميا
عند وصولها الى لوبومباشي .. استقبال جيد لبعثة مريخ السودان في معقل الغربان
معاملة جيدة في المطار .. دخول سهل ومريح ومناديب الكنغولي يتولون امر الجوازات
المراقب الجنوب افريقي يطمئن البعثة المريخية على نزاهة المواجهة ويطالب بمهاتفته حال حدوث مايعكر صفو افرادها
امطار خفيفة تهطل على المدينة والاحمر يبدا تمارينه فورا وغارزيتو يضع اللمسات الختامية للمعركة الافريقية
بص حديث وعربات صغيرة تحت تصرف البعثة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى
 

لوبومباشى تستقبل المريخ بالأمطار..وطاقم الحراسة يلفت الأنظار فى المطار
غياب تام لإدارة مازيمبى عن إستقبال البعثة الحمراء..والمراقب فى مقدمة المستقبلين
الجماهير الكنغولية تعتدى على مشجع فى تدريب المريخ الصباحى وتتهمه بالتجسس لمصلحة الغربان
قبل السفر الى لوبومباشى .. المريخ يتدرب صباحاً على ملعب تاتا رافائيل وحضور جماهيرى مقدر
غارزيتو يتحدث لإذاعة الكنغو: خط هجومى قادر على التسجيل ومازيمبى لن يغامر بمباراة هجومية
شيبوب يفشل فى إكمال التدريب
المريخ يؤدى مرانه الرئيسى فى الخامسه والنصف من عصر اليوم
إستقبال حار لكوفى من الجماهير الكنغولية
وترشح المريخ للفوز
حاتم عبدالغفار: وجود المراقب فى المطار مطمئن
إكتمال إجراءات دخول بعثة المريخ فى وقت وجيز
المريخ يتلقى تأكيدات من قيادات الكاف بتوفير تحكيم نظيف أمام الغربان
طاقم الحراسة الخاص يلفت الأنظار فى المطار .. لوبومباشى تستقبل المريخ بأمطار غزيرة ومازيمبى يغيب عن الإستقبال
جماهير فيتاكلوب تعتدى على مشجع وتتهمه بالتجسس لمصلحة الغربان
الهلال يؤدى مرانه الرئيسى إستعداداً لمواجهة السوسطارة
قبل السفر الى لوبومباشى .. المريخ يتدرب صباحاً على ملعب تاتا رافائيل وتشجيع متواصل لكوفي
الجماهير الكنغولية تتوقع فوز الاحمر على مازيمبي بهدف وترشح العقرب للتسجيل
امير كمال : مباراة مازيمبي لاتحتمل اي تفريط وسنقاتل من اجل التاهل
راجي عبد العاطي : عاهدنا جماهيرنا على التاهل ولن نخلف وعدنا
مصعب عمر : المريخ لم يعد يتاثر كثيرا بعاملي الارض والجمهور
شيبوب : حزين للغياب وواثق من قيام زملائي بالمهمة على اكمل وجه
المهندس عبد القادر همد : سنصعد لهجتنا في الاجتماع الفني لاننا لا نتوقع غير الظلم من التحكيم الافريقي
المراقب يتعهد لبعثة المريخ بالضغط على مازيمبي لتسليمه برنامج التدريبات
مدير مكتب رئيس الجمهورية يتصل ببعثة المريخ
حاتم محمد احمد : سنضع المراقب في الصورة حال تعرضت البعثة لاي مضايقات
اكتمال اجراءات الدخول في وقت وجيز .. لوبمباشي تستقبل المريخ بامطار غزيرة ومازيمبي يغيب عن الاستقبال
المريخ الثاني افريقيا والهلال يحل في المركز السابع
الباشا يتصل برئيس البعثة ويطمئن على جاهزية الاحمر
غارزيتو يتحدث لاذاعة الكنغو : خط هجومي قادر على التسجيل ومازيمبي لن يغامر بمباراة هجومية .. اعرف كيف يفكر كارتيرون واستطيع ادارة مباراة الاحد بصورة مثالية
مخاوف من الاعتماد على مصيدة التسلل امام الغربان
الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر في افادات واثقة لصدى : احتطنا لكل الظروف استعنا بطباخ وبحرس شخصي للبعثة الحمراء .. مازيمبي يستخدم اساليب ملتوية للفوز على المنافسين ولذلك لن نترك له اي فرصة خارج الملعب .. مجدي شمس الدين قام بتحركات كبيرة من اجل تحكيم نزيه امام مازيمبي وسعيدون بوقفة كل الوان الطيف المريخي خلف الفريق
حوافز رئاسية ضخمة للقمة في حالة الفوز والصعود للنهائي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزاوية
 

أثار الرعب في أوساط الغربان بتصريحات نارية..
غارزيتو: لن نكون الضحية وسنهز شباك كديابا
بعثة المريخ تصل لوممباشي.. وغياب تام لمسؤولي مازيمبي عن إستقبالها
تدريب عنيف في كنشاسا.. والأحمر يؤدي مناورته الرئيسية غصر اليوم بملعب المباراة
السودان يتقدم خمسة مراكز في تصنيف الفيفا..
والكوكي يراجع أخطاء الخسارة بأم درمان
أمطار غزيرة في إستقباله..
بعثة المريخ تصل لوممباشي.. وغياب تام لمسؤولي مازيمبي
غارزيتو: لن نكون الضحية وهدفنا التأهل للنهائي
تدريب عنيف قبيل المغادرة إلى لوممباشي..
تنافس رهيب بين نجوم المريخ على تنفيذ تكتيكات غارزيتو
قال إن الوقت للعمل ولن يرد على زكي..
أدروب: تركيزنا على مباراة لوممباشي.. وقضيتنا مع الإتحاد العام وليس المحلي
في تصريحات خاصة للزاوية من القاهرة..
شطة لا تعديل في طاقم تحكيم مباراة المريخ ومازيمبي
الإعلام الكنغولي حاصره عقب التدريب..
غارزيتو: أسعى لإحراز هدف لبعثرة أوراق مازيمبي
المريخ يؤدي تدريبه الرئيسي عصر اليوم بملعب المباراة
في تصنيف موقع فوتبول داتابيز..
المريخ ومازيمبي يتصدران ترتيب فرق القارة السمراء
رغم الخسارة من الجابون..
السودان يتقدم خمسة مراكز في تصنيف الفيفا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*
*امير عوض*
*بعثة النصر*

*عندما قام شباب "الأولتراس" بمبادرتهم الأكثر من رائعه، و المتمثله في مرافقة بعثة "الزعيم" من بيت اللاعبين و حتي مطار الخرطوم.. ليكونوا حضورا ساعة المغادرة.. بثوا بتلك "المبادرة" روح المريخ في أجساد اللاعبين.. و منحوهم "صكوك" القوة لإنتزاع النصر.. و ألقوا علي كواهلهم تميمة النصر القادم بحول الله..
*شعور غريب.. يتسلل إلي الأبدان فيسري فيها مجري الدم.. ذلك الذي يقدمه جمهور "الصفوة" الداعم الأبرز و المحرك الأساسي لكل الإنتصارات السابقه و القادمات..
*كيف يكون شعورك و أنت تعلم أن عشرات الملايين من المحبين مشغولين و مهمومين بأخبارك.. و أنهم ساعة النزال يرفعون أكف الدعاء مبتهلين الله أن يهبهم النصر.. الأكيد أنك ستشعر بحجم المسؤلية الملقاة علي عاتقك "مع ضخامتها" و لكنك رغما عن ذلك ستشعر بالأمان.. فأنت في صميم سويداء شعب المريخ.. شعب الأغلبية المطلقة في السودان "بالأرقام و البيانات الحقيقية" و ليس بالإنشاء الذي لا يساوي ثمن الحبر الذي كتب به!!
*أعجبتني مبادرة "الأولتراس" المتفرد.. لأنني أعلم مدي تأثيرها الإيجابي في الدفع نحو قمة التجهيز "النفسي" المهم جدا قبل هذه اللقاءات..
*و لأن خلية عمل "الصفوة" لا تنام أو يهدأ لها بال.. فقد جال في فكر بعضهم قصص "ألاعيب مازمبي" بإستخدام فنون "التخدير في الغرف" بنسب قليله "عبر أجهزة التكييف" مما يجعل أجساد اللاعبين متهاويه و منهكة القوي.. فكان أن بادر الباشمهندس/ بشير كمبال.. بإرسال جهاز "لبعثة النصر" لقياس كمية "الأوكسجين" في الجو.. و كشف هذه التصرفات "الغبيه" حال حدوثها و تلافي تأثيراتها المتوقعة..
*"بعثة النجوم" الآن في كنشاسا.. تحت ضيافة نادي "فيتا كلوب" الذي أكرم وفادتها و يسر لها كل الأمور.. و البعثة الآن تحت حراستهم "المشددة" المباشرة.. و ستنتقل إلي "لوممباشي" معقل "الغربان" عصر اليوم.. و هناك ستبدأ "تصرفات الصبية"!!
*يجب علي إدارة البعثة الإستعانة بأنصار "فيتا" الذين هم أعداء لمازمبي.. فيجب الإستعانة بهم في تأمين مقر البعثة "السري حتي الآن".. و الإكتفاء بالطعام السوداني الذي حملوه معهم..
*كما لا زلت أكرر مناشدتي بسفر رئيس النادي ليكون رفقة فرسانه في أم المعارك.. لما لذلك من تأثير إيجابي علي اللاعبين داخل الميدان.. و كورقة ضغط إضافية ضد عبث مازمبي..
*و ليعلم "الغربان" بأن عهد شراء البطولات قد باد.. و أن "الميديا" التي يمتلكها شعب "الصفوة" قادرة علي هد "الإتحاد الأفريقي و لجانه" حال حدوث التلاعبات الخارجيه..
*المستر "غارزيتو" هو أعلمنا بخفايا و أسرار "مازمبي".. و بين يديه "ترياق" لكل السموم التي ستفرزها إدارة "كاتومبي" التي لا تحترم ضيفا و لا تعرف شيئا عن الروح الرياضية..
*الأكيد أن "الخبير" نقل كل شئ لفرسانه.. و حصنهم مما هو متوقع و قادم.. و ثقتنا بأن كل ألاعيب "مازمبي" سترتد عليه وبلا و شرا مستطيرا..
*عند نزول الفريقين لأرضية الميدان.. و بوجود تحكيم نزيه.. سيبقي اللقاء بين الزعيم السوداني "أفضل فريق أفريقي" و نمور الورق الكنغولية.. و حينها سيعرف "كاتومبي" الفرق بين الحمام و الأسود.
*نبضات أخيرة*
*بعد الضغط الكبير من إدارة المريخ بمخاطبة "الكاف" و حياتو بخصوص "حكم اللقاء".. فقد تم تغيير الحكم بمجموعة من الحكام الهجين.. و هذا ما يعتبر كنقطة في صالحنا "إن تم تنفيذها".. و ما زلنا في إنتظار توجيهات و ضغوطات السوداني "مجدي شمس الدين" رئيس لجنة الحكام بالكاف لحكامه بإحقاق الحق فقط..
*حتي في الدوري المحلي.. فاز "مازمبي" بالأمس بهدفين أحدهما من ضربة جزاء خياليه!!
*العقرب "أفضل لاعب أفريقي" يتدرب بشهية مفتوحه.. بعد التحليق في صدارة هدافي البطولة..
*كثير من الأندية الأفريقية و العالمية بدأت في رصد نجوم المريخ.. و الذين في حال نالوا المراد سيفتحون لأنفسهم أبواب الإحتراف الخارجي في كبريات الدوريات العالمية..
*بالأرقام نحن أفضل من مازمبي.. و بالمهارات نحن الأعلي كعبا.. و بمخزون النجوم نحن الأوفر حظا.. و كل الترشيحات من "الخبراء" تصب في صالحنا.. فلا تلتفتوا لأحبار "الحقد" التي تنفث سمومها هذه الأيام.. فهي لا تري في "كوكب الجمال" شيئا جميلا..
*كل الخيارات "الفنيه" داخل الميدان هي ملك أصيل للساحر "غارزيتو".. فهو الأدري بجاهزية "أوكراه و شيبون" و مدي حوجته لهما من عدمه.. فدعوا الخبز للخباز..
*فرسان المريخ يعرفون أهمية هذا اللقاء المفصلي في مسيرة "الزعيم" الظافرة في هذا الموسم الناجح.. و يعلمون أنهم في أيام حصاد مجهود جبار بذل من كل قطاعات النادي الكبير علي كل الأصعدة.. و يتحسسون كأس البطولة خلال أحلامهم.. و يعرفون حجم المجد و الشهرة الذين في إنتظارهم.. لذلك لن يجعلوا هذه الفرصة تتسرب من بين أناملهم..
*سنتمسك بحقوقنا في المنافسه حتي الموت.. و لن نتنازل عن فرص تتويجنا الأقرب من كل فرق دور الأربعة..
*إستعدوا للتضحية بالغالي و النفيس يا "فرسان" المريخ الأماجد.. و ما هي إلا تسعون دقيقة من البذل و العطاء و التركيز و تنفيذ المطلوب من الخبير و ستجدون بعدها أبواب المجد مشرعه أمامكم..
*نبضة أخيرة*
ﺍﺭﻳﺖ ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ ﺗﺒﺴﻢ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺎﻟﻲ ﺗﺮﻭﻕ..
ﻭ ﺍﺭﻳﺖ ﻳﺒﺮﺩ ﺣﺸﺎﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻦ ﺯﻣﻦ ﻣﺤﺮﻭﻕ..
ﺍﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻟﻲ ﺟﺎﺩ ﻟﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺧﺰﺍﻳﻨﻮ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﻕ..
ﻭﺣﺎﺓ ﺍﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻣﺎ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﺩﻫﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻕ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> عـنـاويــــن الـصـحـــف الـعـالـمـيــــة والـعـربـــيــــة :

• موناكو يفرض التعادل على توتنهام والاندية الايطالية تحقق الانتصارات
• ماسكيرانو يمثل امام القضاء الاسباني بسبب جريمة تهرب ضريبي
• ألمانيا تصعد للمركز الثاني في تصنيف الفيفا والارجنتين تتصدر
• بروسيا مونشنجلادباخ يفتقد جهود سومر بسبب كسر في الأنف
• الألماني يورغن كلوب يرفض عرضا لتدريب المنتخب المكسيكي
• الاتحاد الانجليزي يؤكد دعمه لبلاتيني في الانتخابات الرئاسية للفيفا
• كوبولي رئيس يوفنتوس السابق: اقالة اليغري سخيفة
• بنفيكا يعتذر بسبب إطلاق جماهيره ألعابا نارية في الكالديرون
• مشجعوا سبارتا براغ التشيكي يغيبون عن لقاء فريقهم اعتراضا على التبرع للاجئين
• آرسنال يزاحم برشلونة على ضم مانويل نوليتو مهاجم سيلتا فيغو
• ملعب كورينثيانز يستضيف 10 مباريات في أولمبياد ريو 2016
• روبرتو كارلوس ينضم لنجوم الكرة العالمية في الدوري الهندي
• السد القطري يفلت من فخ الأهلي بهدفي تشافي والهيدوس
• لخويا القطري يواصل انتصاراته بهدفين في السيلية
• الشارقة يرفض تقديم موعد مباراته مع الأهلي في الدوري الإماراتي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ ◄ مـــفــــكـــــــــــرة الـــيــــــــــــــــوم :

◄ الدوري الأسباني - الأسبوع 7:

• سيلتا فيغو (-- : --) خيتافي الساعة: 21:30 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 2

..................................................  ........

◄ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 8:

• دارم شتات (-- : --) مـايـنـــز الساعة: 21:30 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 4

..................................................  ........

◄ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 9:

• لـيــل (-- : --) مونبلييه الساعة: 21:30 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 5

==============================

✔ ◄ نـتـائـــــــــج مـبـاريـــــــات الامــــــــــس :

◄ الدوري الأوروبي - المجموعات :

• آلكمار - هولندا (2 : 1) أتلتيك بيلباو - أسبانيا

• بازل - سويسرا (2 : 0) ليخ بوزنان - بولندا

• شالكه - ألمانيا (4 : 0) أستيراس - اليونان

• بشكتاش - تركيا (1 : 1) لشبونة - البرتغال

• لاتسيو - إيطاليا (3 : 2) إيتيان - فرنسا

• موناكو - فرنسا (1 : 1) توتنهام - إنجلترا

• بيلينينسيش - البرتغال (0 : 4) فيورنتينا - إيطاليا

• ليفربول - إنجلترا (1 : 1) سيون - سويسرا

• ليجيا وارسو - بولندا (0 : 2) نابولي - إيطاليا

• براغا - البرتغال (1 : 0) غرونينغين - هولندا

• كازان - روسيا (0 : 0) بوردو - فرنسا

• مولده - النرويج (1 : 1) أياكس - هولندا

• باوك - اليونان (1 : 1) دورتموند - ألمانيا

• سيلتك - إسكوتلندا (2 : 2) فنربخشة - تركيا

• مارسيليا - فرنسا (0 : 1) سلوفان - التشيك

• فياريال - أسبانيا (1 : 0) بلزن - التشيك

==============================
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بارك الله فيكم ياشباب 

اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا مؤزرا يالله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدير مكتب رئيس الجمهورية يتصل ببعثة المريخ بالكنغو



أجرى الفريق طه عثمان مدير مكتب المشير عمر حسن أحمد البشير رئيس الجمهورية اتصالاً هاتفياً ببعثة المريخ بالكنغو واطمأن على أحوال البعثة وتمنى التوفيق للفرقة الحمراء في المباراة المهمة التي تنتظر الفريق أمام مازيمبي الأحد المقبل كما أجرى الأستاذ اليسع الصديق وزير الشباب والرياضة اتصالاً هاتفياً بقيادات بعثة المريخ في الكنغو واستفسر عن أحوال البعثة وناشد اللاعبين بالأداء البطولي واللعب بجدية من أجل العودة للخرطوم ببطاقة الترشح لنهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو: أملك خط هجوم قادر على حسم مواجهة مازيمبي

كشف الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ في حديث لصحيفة الهدف الكنغولية أنه حتى اللحظة لا يعرف السبب الحقيقي وراء خروجه من قلعة الغربان في عام 2010 والاعتماد على المدرب الوطني لامين نداي بدلاً عنه ذاكراً أن الأخير نجح في قيادة للفوز باللقب الأفريقي وأشار غارزيتو إلى أن هناك من سعى لابعاده عن مازيمبي برغم تتويجه معه بلقب دوري الأبطال عام 2009، وذكر غارزيتو أنه يعرف الكثير عن مازيمبي برغم التغييرات الكبيرة التي طرأت على الفريق الذي كان يشرف على تدريبه والذي لم يتبق منه غير ستة لاعبين مبيناً أن مازيمبي فريق جيد على المستوى الفردي وبه حلول هجومية ممتازة لكنه يفتقر للجماعية وأضاف: كان يمكن أن نهزم مازيمبي في مباراة الذهاب بأرضنا بثلاثة أو أربعة أهداف لولا الفرص العديدة التي ضاعت وكانت فرص حقيقية يمكن التسجيل منها، وعقد غارزيتو مقارنة بين مازيمبي واتحاد العاصمة وقال إن الأخير يتميز بالجماعية في حين أن مازيمبي ورغم أنه يضم لاعبين كبار لكنه يعتمد على الفردية ولا يجيد الكرة الجماعية مطلقاً وأبان غارزيتو أن أي خسارة تدفع به للمباراة النهائية لن يرفضها لأن فريقه يمكن أن يتأهل حال خسر بثلاثة أهداف لهدفين أو بأربعة أهداف لثلاثة مبيناً أن الخسارة بمثل هذه النتيجة من الهزائم الجميلة لأنها تساعد الفريق في تحقيق الهدف الذي خطّط له بتحقيق النتيجة المرجوة والتأهل للمباراة النهائية من دوري الأبطال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
غارزيتو والبطل القادم

شخصيا لن امل تكرار الكتابة عن المدرب الشاطر غارزيتو لااقول ذلك من باب التطبيل والمجاملة وانما من معطيات قدمها لنا هذا الفرنسي الشجاع وهو يقود المريخ بفكر تدريبي مميز غاب كثيرا عن النادى الذى ظل يصرف المليارات طوال المواسم السابقة فى التعاقد مع عشرات المحترفين ومثلهم من المدربين الاجانب وطواقهم الفنية التى تاخذ ولاتعطى حتى الحد الادني من المردود التدريبي ولاتشكل اى اضافة للمريخ والدليل مسلسل النتائج المخيبة التى ظل يحصل عليها الفريق فى البطولات القارية فى اخر موسمين رغم الجهد الادارى المبذول من جانب السيد جمال الوالي وتسخيره كافة الامكانيات المادية لتوفير كل المعينات التى يحتاجها الجهاز الفنى واللاعبين ,,
غارزيتو يختلف عن ممن سبقوه فى هذا المنصب بانه رسم استراتيجية واضحة من خلال رؤية فنية محددة نجح فى تطبيقها رغم التقاطعات التى تحدث بين الحين والاخر والتصادم مع الرؤية الادارية سواء فى مسيرة الفريق فى المنافسة المحلية والقارية او من خلال عملية الاحلال والابدال فى بناء الفريق بالعناصر المحلية والاجنبية ,, ومايعجبنى فى غارزيتو هذه الثقة التى يتحدث بها والشجاعة التى يتحلي بها عند الرد على اى سؤال يتعلق بمشوار المريخ فى دورى الابطال ومدى حظوظه فى الوصول الى النهائى والمنافسة على اللقب فهو لايقفز مباشرة للحديث عن النتائج التى لازالت فى علم الغيب وانما يركز حديثه دائما عن قدرته فى المنافسة وفى مقارعة خصومه داخل الملعب ثم يترك امر النتائج لعطاء اللاعبين ولخبرة بعضهم فى حسم المواجهات التى يخوضها فريقه واعتقد ان حديثه الاعلامي لمحطة بي بي سي بالامس يجسد هذه الصفات التى اتحدث عنها فهو لم يشطح مباشرة نحو الوعد بالفوز على مازيمبي والتاهل للنهائى والفوز باللقب مثلما يفعل غيره من انصاف المدربين الذين دائما مايطلقون الوعود البراقه ولايحصدون سوى السراب فى نهاية المطاف ,, فقد تحدث غارزيتو بثقة عالية عن لاعبيه وقدرتهم فى الوقوف ندا قويا امام مازيمبي فى مباراة الرد وتكرار التفوق عليه كما فعلوا فى لقاء الذهاب الا ان مااستوقفنى وشدنى فى تصريحه عندما رد بانه منذ تعاقده مع المريخ وحتى الان يسعى نحو توظيف قدرات اللاعبين من اجل صناعة بطل جديد ! وكأنه بذلك يرمي بالكرة على ملعب اللاعبين ويحفزهم حتى يرتقوا بفكرهم نحو المستقبل الذى يخطط له وليس التركيز فقط على مواجهة مازيمبي ,, واعتقد ان وصول المريخ لنصف نهائى دورى الابطال والنتائج التى حققها الفريق حتى بات اليوم على اعتاب النهائى فى اكبر مسابقات الكاف لاول مرة فى تاريخ النادى يؤكد ان ماحققه غارزيتو مع المريخ حتى الان لم يكن بالصدفة او ضربة حظ كما يروج لذلك اعلام الضلال الذى درج على تبخيس كل نتائج المريخ فى الداخل والخارج وانما هو حصاد لتخطيط سليم وعمل منظم طبقه غارزيتو وصبر عليه دون ان يضعف او ينهار امام الهجوم الذى تعرض له من الاعلام والجماهير بسبب بعض النتائج المخيبة فى الدورى الممتاز ,, وهكذا هم دائما المدربين الكبار الذين يقاتلون بشراسة من اجل تثبيت فكرتهم وتطبيق سياستهم الفنية من اجل النجاح فى مشروعهم بصناعة بطل جديد يعتلي منصة التتويج فى ختام الموسم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وجه المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق 
الضغط الأكبر يقع علي مازيمبي..!!

*تعتبر مباراة المريخ القادمة مع تبي مازيمبي مباراة الضغوط الكبرى فهذه
المباراة سيخوضها المريخ وهو يحمل كل أمال وتطلعات جماهيره الناشدة
لتحقيق لقب البطولة القارية، وسيخوضها أيضاً في خضم إختبار حقيقي للاعبي
المريخ الذين ظلو خلال الموسم الأفريقي الحالي في حالة مستمرة من التميز
الذي دفع العديد من خبراء كرة القدم لترشيح المريخ وفق معطيات معينة ظلت
متوفرة في الفريق المريخي ولاعيبيه وخصوصاً الأجانب منهم بقيادة جمال
سالم وجابسون سلمون وديدي ليبري وكوفي فرانسيس والغاني الآخر اوكرا
والمصري أيمن سعيد ولاننسي أيضاً المقدرات الرهيبة التي تفتقت من بعض
العناصر الوطنية كبكري المدينة الذي شكل لوحده لوحة فنية متكاملة لقدرة
الفرقة المريخية الهجومية وضف علي تألق بكري كان هنالك تميز كبير لعناصر
صنعت القوة المريخية التي اوصلته لهذه المرحلة المتقدمة من عمر البطولة
فوجود لاعب بقيمة وخبرة علاء يوسف منح المريخ قوة دفع قوية.
*كل العناصر الوطنية كان لها أدوار بارزة وصنعت الربيع المريخي الحالي
لهذا سيتولد لديها ضغط إضافي في اللقاء المقبل وهذا الضغط رغم انه سيشكل
سلاح ذو حدين خصوصاً ان تم التعامل معه بصورة غير سليمة فهو سيقود الفريق
لما لا يحمد عقباه، لكن في ذات الوقت يمكن ان يستغله اللاعيبين بشكل
إيجابي ويكون هذا الضغط دافع إضافي لتخطي مازيمبي في عقر داره.
*لاعبي المريخ بإمكانهم تخطي حالة الضغوط التي ستصاحب مباراة الغربان
بتحويل هذه الضغوط لمازيمبي نفسه الذي يمر لاعيبيه بذات التحديات والضغوط
التي تحوم الأن في عقل لاعبي المريخ وجهازهم الفني وهذا التحويل سيتم
داخل الملعب عبر اداء مسئول وقوي يجبر الغربان علي تحمل جميع اعباء
اللقاء، فالمريخ بإمكان لاعيبيه ان يجبرو مازيمبي للدخول (لنقطة
اللاعودة)التي يتخوف منها الان الكثيرون بما فيهم لاعبي المريخ فهذه
النقطة يمكن ان نسرب لها امال وطموحات مازيمبي بالثبات والإيمان التام
بإمكانية عبور مازيمبي بملعبه ووسط جماهيره التي مهما اظهرت الأن من ثبات
وثقة في إمكانات فريقها الا انها تهتز من داخلها علي حظوظ فريقها كما
يهتز الكثير منا الان علي حظوظ الفرقة الحمراء الباحثة عن الترقي علي
حساب مازيمبي.
*تحويل الضغوطات للاعبي مازيمبي يتطلب إحترافية وعمل فني كبير داخل ملعب
تاتا رفائيل ويتطلب كذلك سعي حثيث لزيارة مرمي كديابا الذي سيمثل الوصول
لشباكه أولي خطوات نقل الضغوطات لمازيمبي الذي لايفصله عن الضغط المترتب
علي المريخ الان سوي شعرة يمكن ان يقطعها الوصول لشباك مازيمبي العنيد.
وهج اخير:-
*مازيمبي يلعب علي ارضه ووسط أنصاره وهذا دافع قوي لتحقيق الانتصار علي
المريخ خصوصاً ان مازيمبي يمتلك عناصر متميزة في جميع الخطوط لكن هذا
الواقع يمكن قلبه رأساً علي عقب ان فرض لاعبي المريخ وجودهم بقوة علي
مازيمبي في ملعبه وهذا الأمر بإمكان لاعبي المريخ تحقيقه بما يتوافر لهم
من إمكانات قوية ولافتة أدارت رؤوس كل متابعي المحفل الأفريقي فالمريخ
ليس خصماً يمكن ان يتم عبوره بسهولة والبطولة الحالية ظلت شاهدة علي ذلك
الشي فمن قبل فرض لاعبي المريخ وجودهم بلواندا عندما قابلو كابو سكورب
ولم يفلت الترجي من ذات المصير بقلب رادس وشرب الوفاق من ذات كأس الترجي
ومن بعده العلمة فكل هذه أمثلة استطاع فيها لاعبي المريخ ان يفرضو وجودهم
بعيداً عن الديار والأنصار وهذا الواقع وقفت من خلفه مقدرات حقيقة لفريق
مريخي اثبت في أكثر من مناسبة ان بإمكانه صنع الحدث والتتويج باللقب
القاري.
*مواجهة مازيمبي تحمل كل الضغوطات التي يمكن ان يتم تحويلها لمازيمبي
خصوصاً ان اجاد المريخ مواجهته بملعبه الصعب والذي سيشهد حتماً نقل هذه
الضغوط جميعها ان اجاد لاعبو المريخ صرع منافسهم فعملية تأخر مازيمبي
بهدف في ملعبه ستمثل ضغط كبير وحرمان مازيمبي من الوصول لشباك المريخ
ستشكل ضغط رهيب ولايحتمل علي الغربان وهذا الضغط سيتحول لجمهوره الذي كما
قلت يحمل بداخله مخاوف كبيرة من المريخ لكنه يظهر عكسها تماماً فجمهور
مازيمبي تعود من فريقه ان يتفوق بملعبه وسيكون حرمانه من هذا التفوق نقطة
تحول للاعودة بأذن الله.
*لاعبي المريخ بشر ويتأثورن بما يدور الأن واتمني ان يكون كل الضغط
المسلط عليهم بسبب مقابلة خصم قوي كمازيمبي خير عون لهم وان يتمكنو من
تحويل كل هذه الضغوطات لمنافسهم الذي سيمثل له تخطي المريخ إختبار كبير
وحقيقي بملعبه.
*مازيمبي رغم قوته لكنه يظل منافس يمكن ترويضه ان تم اللعب امامه بتركيز
عالي وثبات وان تم الوصول لشباكه فهذا الوصول ان تم سيجعل الغربان تحت
طائلة ضغط الخروج الذي يعيشه الان كل محبي المريخ قاطبة.
اللهم نسألك الرحمة والمغفرة لعمنا إبراهيم عبدالمالك ولانقول إلا مايرضي الله
(ان لله وإنا اليه راجعون)
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*جمعة مباركة وشكرا على الاضافة اخوتى الافاضل
                        	*

----------


## عصام شعرانى

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله يا صفوة

جمعة مباركة

كل التوفيق للزعيم في حصد بطاقة التأهل من لوممباشي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
أحلام الفريق الطائر

□ الكوكي (الهلال هو الطرف الأول في النهائي).

□ الشغيل (التأهّل للنهائي من ملعب عمر حمادي ليس مستحيلاً).

□ الكاردينال (إتحاد العاصمه ما عندو حاجة وسنهزمه بنتيجة كبيرة) وأضاف (سنهزم إتحاد العاصمة رجالة وحمرة عين) !!

□ في العام (2007) وعقب خسارة المريخ في نهائي كأس الكونفدرالية أمام الصفاقصي التونسي بإستاده بنتيجة كبيرة قوامها (أربعة) أهداف لهدفين استضاف برنامج صدى الملاعب وقتها رئيس النادي جمال الوالي وسُئِل عن الهزيمة الكبيرة وتلاشي فرصة المريخ في التتويج باللقب.

□ رئيس النادي أجاب وقتها بجملة مختصرة ومفيدة وتحوى في جوفها عدد كبير من الإجابات حيث قال (نحن لم نكن مؤهلين لإحراز اللقب) وهى إشارة واضحة لوجود العديد من النواقص في كشف الفريق سواء على صعيد المحترفين أو اللاعبين الوطنيين أو حتى الأجهزة الإدارية.

□ إجابة واقعية ونموذجية وتبتعد عن المكابرة أو الإصرار على وصف الفريق بالتميّز والقوة رغم سقوطه على أرضه ووسط جماهيره.

□ من حق رئيس الهلال ومدرّبه ولاعبيه أن (يتمنوا) ولا (يرجوا) طالما أن (الأحلام الوردية) ليست بمال والتصريحات الصحفية على قفا من يشيل في ظل غياب المنطق وتلاشي العقلانية وإدارة الأزمات بنهج (العواطف) ودستور (الأمنيات).

□ خسر الهلال بملعبه ووسط جماهيره بنتيجة (1-2) ولازال رئيس النادي يصر على أن فريق (إتحاد العاصمة الجزائري) فريق (متهالك) و (ضعيف) محاولاً تغبيش الحقائق المرّة التي تضرب أروقة فريقه وسار على دربه الجهاز الفني واللاعبين.

□ من يخسر بأرضه في دور إقصائي حساس ومفصلي من الصعب جداً أن يتدارك خسارته خصوصاً عندما يكون مواجه بالتباري مع فريق منظّم وقوي مثل إتحاد العاصمة الجزائري.

□ الحقيقة التي يتهرب منها رئيس النادي والجهاز الفني (وبعض) الإعلاميين هى أن الهلال عندما يواجه فريق منظّم يعاني الأمرّين ليخرج بنتيجة ايجابية سواء بالفوز او التعادل.

□ خسر الهلال بملعبه من (المغرب التطواني) واردفها بخسارة من (السوسطارة) بسبب عجزه وفقر لاعبيه في مجاراة التنظيم الشمال افريقي وسرعة ايقاعه.

□ عاشت جماهير الهلال ومعظم أقلام في (وهم) الفريق القوي والمخيف رغم أن مشواره ببطولة أبطال هذا العام كان يكفي للتأكيد على (ضعف) الفرقة الزرقاء والمعاناة التي ستواجهها في حضرة أي فريق منضبط تكتيكياً وفنياً.

□ كي ام كي ام الزانزباري – الرصاصات المالاوي – سانغا بولوندي الكونجولي فرق واجهها الهلال في الادوار التمهيدية وخسر من احداها (كي ام كي ام الزانزباري) !! ويتحدثون عن مشوار متميز وفريق مهاب ويا للعجب.

□ المنتمون لفريق إتحاد العاصمة يتحدثون عن (عدم التأهّل بعد) وعن صعوبة مشوار الفريق في موقعة الإياب رغم أنهم انتصروا خارج ديارهم بينما يمارس رئيس النادي الأزرق وبعض الأقلام التي لا ترى في (الكاردينال) سوى كل شئ جميل (تغبيش) الحقائق وايهام الجماهير بإنجاز بعيد المنال وصعب التحقيق.

□ كيف ينتظرون نتائج ايجابية ورئيس النادي يمارس كل أنواع (التشليع) لأعمدة الفريق الرئيسية بطريقة (على وعلى اعدائي)؟

□ كيف يمنون النفس بالتتويج بلقب بطولة قارّية ورئيس النادي ينتدب المعطوبين والعطالى من (المحترفين) بآلية (اهو سجلنا محترفين)؟ ويكفي أن تكون دكة البدلاء أبلغ دليل على حالة الهلال الفنية والتي تعج بالأسماء المحترفة دون فعالية ولكنها تجني (الأخضر الليموني).

□ كيف تتوقع جماهير الهلال أن يحقق فريقها بطولة قارية ورئيسها يتعاقد مع ثلاثة مدربين خلال فترة لم تتجاوز الثلاثة شهور؟

□ على رئيس النادي وإعلامه الموالي (بشدة) وجهازه الفني ولاعبيه أن يضعون استراتيجيات بطولة افريقيا للموسم (2016) لأن أحلام الفتي (الطائر) انقضت وآلت للسقوط ولم يتبق سوى مواراة حطام الأحلام الوردية بمقبرة إتحاد العاصمة.

□ حاجة أخيرة كده :: لو اتحاد العاصمة (متهالك) وانتصر على الهلال بملعبه ! فبماذا يمكننا أن نصف الهلال ؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مفاجآت في مباريات الممتاز.. وفوز عريض للخرطوم والنمور

جرت مساء اول أمس بمدن عطبرة والخرطوم وامدرمان وشندي أربع مباريات ضمن الجولة 28 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، 
فعلى ملعب إستاد الخرطوم حقق الكوماندوز فوزاً عريضاً على هلال كادوقلي بأربعة أهداف لهدف ليرفع الفريق رصيده إلى 48 نقطة ليحتل المركز الثالث فيما تجمد رصيد الأسود في 23 نقطة، 
وباستاد شندي ارتقى الآرسنال إلى المركز الثاني مؤقتاً بفوزه العريض على النسور بأربعة أهداف لهدفين رافعاً رصيده إلى 50 نقطة وتجمد رصيد النسور في 26 نقطة، 
وبإستاد عطبرة حقق الأمل فوزاً صعباً على هلال الأبيض بهدف رافعاً رصيده إلى 22 نقطة وتجمد هلال الأبيض في نقاطه الـ37، 
وبإستاد الهلال بأمدرمان حقق أهلي الخرطوم فوزاً مهماً على الرابطة بهدف ليرفع رصيده إلى 25 نقطة ويتجمد رصيد الرابطة في 23 نقطة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال والمريخ امام اختبار صعب في دوري أبطال أفريقيا

ربما يشهد نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا لكرة القدم، هذا العام مواجهة جزائرية، كونغولية للعام الثاني على التوالي، حيث يلتقي اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري مع ضيفه الهلال السوداني السبت، فيما يواجه تي بي مازيمبي بطل الكونغو الديمقراطية ضيفه المريخ السوداني الأحد في إياب الدور قبل النهائي للبطولة.

وواصل اتحاد العاصمة نتائجه اللافتة في المسابقة هذا العام، بعدما تغلب على نظيره السوداني 2 - 1 ذهابا في معقله بأم درمان الأحد الماضي، ليحقق الفريق الجزائري انتصاره السادس خلال مبارياته السبع الأخيرة في البطولة، فيما حقق المريخ فوزا باهتا بالنتيجة ذاتها على ضيفه الكونغولي السبت الماضي.

ويكفي اتحاد العاصمة الفوز أو التعادل أو حتى الخسارة بهدف نظيف أمام الهلال من أجل التأهل للنهائي للمرة الأولى في تاريخه.

ويطمح اتحاد العاصمة في أن يكون رابع الأندية الجزائرية التي تصعد للنهائي بعد فرق مولودية الجزائر وشبيبة القبائل ووفاق سطيف، الذي توج باللقب العام الماضي على حساب فيتا كلوب بطل الكونغو الديمقراطية في النهائي.

ويفتقد اتحاد العاصمة خلال اللقاء لخدمات نجمه قدور بلجيلالي بسبب الإصابة، حيث أكد الفريق الجزائري على حسابه الألكتروني الرسمي أن اللاعب سافر الأربعاء الماضي إلى العاصمة الفرنسية باريس لمواصلة العلاج بعدما تعرض للإصابة في الكتف في مباراة الذهاب.

من جانبه، يتطلع الهلال إلى تكرار الإنجاز الذي حققه بالتأهل إلى النهائي عامي 1987 و1992، رغم صعوبة مهمته حيث يتعين عليه الفوز بهدفين نظيفين على الأقل للصعود إلى النهائي.

ويدرك التونسي نبيل الكوكي المدير الفني للهلال مدى صعوبة اللقاء، حيث أكد في تصريحات صحفية عقب وصوله إلى الجزائر أنه لا بديل أمام فريقه سوى الفوز، وهو ما يجعل لاعبيه أمام خيار واحد فقط هو القتال لبلوغ النهائي.

وأبدى الكوكي تفاؤله حول قدرة الهلال على قلب الطاولة على مضيفه الجزائري بما يمتلكه الفريق من لاعبين أصحاب خبرة على الصعيد الأفريقي.

من جانبه، يحلم المريخ بخطف بطاقة التأهل إلى النهائي، خلال مواجهته الصعبة أمام مضيفه مازيمبي بمدينة لومومباشي معقل الفريق الكونغولي.

ويعلم الفريق السوداني مدى الصعوبة التي سيواجهها أمام جماهير مازيمبي التي سوف تحتشد في المدرجات، والتي دائما ما يكون لها العامل الأكبر في انتصارات الفريق الكونغولي على ملعبه، والتي كانت آخرها الفوز بخماسية بيضاء على المغرب التطواني المغربي في الجولة الأخيرة بمرحلة المجموعات.

وكان بإمكان المريخ أن يسهل كثيرا من مهمته في لقاء الإياب، لولا تباري لاعبيه في إهدار الفرص السهلة التي أتيحت أمامهم في مباراة الذهاب التي أقيمت بأم درمان، ليصبح الفريق مطالبا بتحقيق التعادل بأي نتيجة على الأقل للصعود إلى النهائي.

من ناحيته، يرغب مازيمبي، الفائز باللقب أعوام 1967 و1968 و2009 و2010، في استثمار عاملي الأرض والجمهور، لاسيما وأن الأمور تبدو مواتية أمامه للتأهل إلى النهائي للمرة الأولى منذ خمسة أعوام، حيث يتعين عليه الفوز بهدف نظيف على الأقل لحسم المواجهة لصالحه.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السودان يحتل المركز الـــــ)84( عالميا

احتل المنتخب السوداني المركز الـــــ)84( عالميا في تصنيف الفيفا والذي صدر اليوم الخميس متفوقا على السعودية والكويت وقطر و احتل المركز الـــــ)22( افريقيا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*امطار غزيرة في استقبالها.. بعثة المريخ تصل لوبومباشي .. و غياب تام لمسئولي مازيمبي
.
وصلت لمدينة لوبومباشي معقل فريق مازيمبي ، في العاشرة الا ربعا من مساء امس بعثة المريخ قادمة من العاصمة الكنغولية كنشاسا التي قضي فيها الفريق ثلاثة ايام .. و استغرقت الرحلة من كنشاسا الي لوبومباشي حوالي الساعتين.. و وجدت البعثة بطار المدينة مندوبين من الاتحاد الكنغولي لكرة القدم ، فيما لم يحضر اي من مندوبي مازيمبي لاستقبالها.. و رافق البعثة القنصل عز الدين موسي و تولي انجاز كل الاجراءات التي تمت بسرعة.. و قام الاتحاد الكنغولي بتوفير بص للبعثة و عربة صغيرة للوفد الاداري .. حيث نقل البص اللاعبين و الجهاز الفني ووفد الحماية الامنية الذي استقدمه المريخ الي فندق (كرافيا) و الذي يبعد ثلث ساعة من المطار.. و لحظة خروج بعثة المريخ من المطار متوجهة الي الفندق تهاطلت الامطار تدريجيا و بدأ التهاطل غزيرا جدا حتي لحظة الوصول للفندق . و تتمتع لوبومباشي هذه الايام بطقس خريفي مائل للبرودة حيث تتراوح درجة الحرارة بين 20 الي 25 درجة.
و كانت الطائرة الخاصة التي استأجرها مجلس المريخ وصلت كنشاسا ظهر امس.. قبل ان تنقل بعثة المريخ الي لوبومباشي
.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتلقي تأكيدات من قيادات الكاف بتوفير تحكيم نظيف امام الغربان
.
.
قال الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الامين العام لمجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ان المجلس خاطب هشام عمراني سكرتير الكاف بمذكرة قوية و ساخنة حول الظلم الذي تعرض له المريخ من التحكيم الافريقي حتي في المباراة التي جرت بأرضه ناهيك عن تلك التي خسرها الفريق امام اتحاد العاصمة بأمر التحكيم ، و اضاف : سكرتير الكاف رد علينا بخطاب بواسطة الاتحاد العام و اكد لنا انهم حولوا طلبنا لمراقب المباراة و طالبوه ان يكون اكثر تشددا مع طاقم التحكيم الذي سيدير مباراة الاياب بلوبومباشي حتي لا يتعرض المريخ لأي ظلم من التحكيم الافريقي. و قال الفريق طارق ان السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ ارسل رسالة شخصية للسيد عيسي حياتي رئيس الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم بواسطة الدكتور معتصم جعفر و شرح له حجم الظلم الذي تعرض له المريخ من التحكيم الافريقي في النسخة الحالية من دوري الابطال ، و افاد الفريق طارق ان حياتو رد علي رسالة الوالي بتأكيدات قاطعة بأن تكون مباراة المريخ امام مازيمبي بالكنغو نظيفة و خالية من اي ظلم تحكيمي بعد ان اكد حياتو ثقته الكبيرة في الحكم الجابوني الذي سيدير المباراة و نوه الفريق طارق للمجهودات المقدرة التي بذلها الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد العام الذي اجري العديد من الاتصالات بعيسي حياتو و سكرتير الكاف من اجل ممارسة اكبر قدر ممكن من الضغوط علي قيادات الكاف من اجل تحكيم نزيه و عادل في مباراة الاحد امام مازيمبي .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يقدم مذكرة قوية للكاف حتى يتفادى ظلم التحكيم أمام مازيمبي

قال الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر سكرتير المريخ إن المريخ تعرض لظلم كبير من التحكيم في مباراة الذهاب أمام مازيمبي بعد أن حرمه الحكم الكاميروني من هدفين صحيحين وأشار الفريق طارق إلى أن المجلس خاطب هشام عمراني سكرتير الكاف بمذكرة قوية وساخنة حول الظلم الذي تعرض له المريخ من التحكيم الأفريقي حتى في المباراة التي جرت على أرضه ناهيك عن تلك التي خسرها الفريق أمام اتحاد العاصمة بأمر التحكيم وأضاف: سكرتير الكاف رد علينا بخطاب بواسطة اتحاد الكرة وأكد لنا أنهم حوّلوا طلبنا لمراقب المباراة وطالبوه بأن يكون أكثر تشدداً مع طاقم التحكيم الذي سيدير مباراة الإياب بلوبمباشي حتى لا يتعرض المريخ لأي ظلم من جانب التحكيم الأفريقي، وكان الحكم الكاميروني دانيال رفض احتساب هدف صحيح للمريخ في شباك مازيمبي الكنغولي سجله بكري المدينة بالرأس في الوقت الذي كانت تشير فيه نتيجة المباراة لتقدم المريخ بهدفين لهدف.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخاب ساس واساس امل الناس


💥اجمل حوار بين الكنغو وام درمان

السادة مريخاب ساس واساس ..
انتظروني بعد خمسة دقائق ضيف من الكنغو ..لتوضيح الحقائق ...حول منع السلطات الكنغولية دخول البودى قارد والاطعمه والمياه المعدنية التى حملت
بالطائرة امس للاعبين المريخ وجهازهم الفني والاداري
والتعرف على اخر اخبار كل افرد البعثة المتواجدة بالكنغو :-

حوار
👑
عدنان ابوسفاله الامين الاعلامي والناطق الرسمي باسم مريخاب ساس واساس وسراج الدين محمدين ومنتصر ومحمد ....مع الاستاذ الصحفي حسن بشير موفد صحيفتي الزعيم وسوداني للكنغو .

💫💫💫💫💫💫💫
مرحبا بالاعلامي الشاب المتميز حسن بشير ..موفد صحيفتي الزعيم وسوداني للكنغو .
💫💫💫💫💫💫💫💫
🌟حسن
شباب السلام عليكم ...معليش التلفون كان بشحن وصلنا لوممباشي الساعة9ونص

🔥ساس واساس

عليكم السلام استاذ اهلا ومرحب بيك
وسط اخوانك الساساب وحمد لله على السلامه دون مقاطعه من الاعضاء احكي لنا حال البعثه والاستقبال والملاعب وكل التفاصيل ؟؟

🌟ح
تحركنا من كنشاسا في تمام الساعة السابعة والنصف والبعثة حلت بفندق
قيرفي من الفنادق الجميلة .
والان الامطار تواصل الهطول منذ وصولنا لم تتوقف لحظة واحدة .
الحال جيد جدا اليوم الفريق ادي تدريب صباحي بملعب تاتا رفائيل
استمر ساعة ونصف ،كان قوي فى روح وعزيمة واصرار وربنا يدينا الفي
مرادنا.

🔥س
من خلال التدريب احتمال مشاركة ضفر وشيبوب في المباراة؟؟

🌟ح
ضفر حيكون في قائمة ال18
شيبوب بره الحسابات يحتاج ل20يوما مضي منها وقت وجيز والجهاز الطبي
يشرف عليه .

🔥س
عاجل
السلطات الكنغوليه تمنع دخول البودى قارد والاطعمه والمياه المعدنيه التي حملت بالطائرة اليوم
🙀🙀🙀🙀🙀

ما صحت هذه الخبر؟؟ 👆👆👆👆👆👆

🌟ح
الكلام ......دا نهائي ما صاح
السلطات الكنغولية بالعكس تعاملت
في المطار بسرعة وخرجنا في وقت
وجيز .

🔥س
هل هنالك اي مضايقات من المشجعين لبعثه المريخ؟؟

🌟ح
لا لا ما كان في اصلا مشجعين عمال
المطار بس وتعاملو باحترام .
موعد الوصول ربما لعب دورا في هذا الامر.

🔥س
ماذا عن الجو العام في الكنغو والطقس ؟؟؟

🌟ح
في كنشاسا كان الجو عادي غيم مستمر بدون امطار لكن اليوم تغيير
الحال الامطار بدات بعد مغادرتنا
العاصمة الكنغولية .

🔥س
كيف هي الاجواء في معقل مازيمبي ..وكيف هي درجه اهتمام الجمهور والاعلام بالمباراة؟؟؟

🌟ح
وصلنا للتو نحن لكن من دخولنا للمطار الكل يتحدث عن المباراة.

🔥س
من هم افراد مجلس ادارة المريخ المتواجدين الان في الكنغو مع الفريق ؟؟؟،و هل الرئيس جمال الوالي مع البعثة كما ورد في بعد القروبات على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي؟؟؟

🌟ح
من المجلس
عبدالقادر همد رئيس البعثة
ومتوكل احمد على
اسامة الشاذلي

🔥س
من خلال متابعتكم للتدريب ..هل لاحظتم تغير في خطط اللعب .وفي عناصر الفريق الاساسيه؟؟

🌟ح
لا لا غارزيتو من الواضح انه يركز على
سلاح السرعة ومباغتة الخصم .

🔥س
هل النجم اوكرا ضمن ال18لاعب؟؟؟

🌟ح
ما معروف حتي اللحظة
المهم هو ان اللاعب يتدرب مع زملائه.

🔥س
هل بالفعل تم تغير طاقم التحكيم ...ومن هم ؟؟؟

🌟ح
الكلام دا غير رسمي حتي اللحظه
حكم المباراة هو ايرك كاستان جابوني الجنسية.

🔥س مداخلة ...للتوضيح اكثر .
الطائره الخاصه الفيها والبودي قارديه والاطعمه وصلو ليكم؟؟؟

🌟ح
اي اي هي الوصلتنا لوممباشي يا شباب .

🔥س
استاذ حسن رايك شنو في مجهودات مريخاب ساس واساس اتجاه معشوهم المريخ ..والسبت الماضي يوم مباراة مازيمبي كانت اتفاء الشمعة الاوله لتأسيس النتظيم ؟؟؟

🌟ح
اعتقد ان القروبات المريخية تمثل دعما
حقيقيا للنادي خاصة تلك التي تكون
متواجدة بالمدرجات عشقا وحبا.
المريخ يحتاج لوقفة الجميع حتي
يعبر كل المطبات ،الطريق ليس سهلا
ومالم تكن هناك مبادرات مستمرة لن
نحقق م نصبو اليه .
ساس وأساس خطوة جميلة ومازلنا ننتظر منها وغيرها الكثير .

🔥س
تقرير صحفي وافي من العزيز حسن .له التحيه والتقدير ..علي التوضيح
شاكرين جدا لك اداره واعضاء مريخاب ساس واساس ... دعوتنا لكل البعثه العوده بالسلامه ومن ثم بطاقه التأهل ..دعواتنا ...

🌟ح
شكرا لكم انتم في القلب دائمأ.

🔥س
رسالتنا للاعبين نحن معهم بالقران والدعوات الصالحات ...ربنا يوفقهم ...نحن منتظرنهم في المطار
نحن خلف الكيان حتي النهايه باذن الله وان شاء الله نهايه سعيده.
نسمح لك اخي حسن فقد اوفيت وكفيت ...

وما النصر الا من عند الله

عدنان (ابوسفاله )امين الاعلام
والناطق الرسمي باسم مريخاب ساس واساس
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻧﻘﻼ ﻋﻦ ﻗﻨﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻳﻪ ..

ﻛﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻭﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﺑﻮﺗﺮﻳﻜﻪ : ــــ

ﺧﺮﻭﺝ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻓﻘﺪ ﺍﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻧﻜﻬﺘﻬﺎ ﻭﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻻﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻟﻪ ﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﻭﺳﻴﻌﻮﺩ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻗﻮﻩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ..
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﻩ ﺭﺍﺋﻌﻪ ﻭﻓﻴﻪ ﻣﻼﻣﺢ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﻪ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻭﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺭﺍﺋﻊ ﻭﺟﻌﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ ﺍﺳﻤﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ..
ﻭﺻﻮﻝ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺳﻴﺠﻌﻠﻪ ﻳﻘﺎﺗﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﻪ ..
ﻭﻋﻦ ﺗﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺋﺰ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﻪ ...
ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻕ ﺍﻻﺭﺑﻌﻪ ﺗﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﻪ ﻭﺻﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﻬﻦ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ ﻧﺠﺪ ﺑﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺮﺷﺤﻮﻥ ﺑﻘﻮﻩ ﻟﻠﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﻟﻠﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﻩ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻴﻪ ﻭﺍﺗﻤﻨﻲ ﻓﻮﺯ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻋﺮﺑﻲ ﺑﺒﻄﻮﻟﻪ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيتدرب المريخ اليوم وغدا على ملعب استاد مازيمبى الذى ستقام عليه المباراة يوم الاحد القادم ، وسيكون التدريب فى الثالثة والنصف بتوقيت لوممباشى الرابعة والنصف بتوقيت السودان وهو نفس توقيت المباراة . غارزيتو : حضرت الى لوممباشى من اجل التأهل الى النهائى فقط قال المدير الفنى للمريخ الفرنسى ديغو غارزيتو فى تصريحات للتلفزيون الكنغولى )نايوتى( انه حضر الى لومومباشى من اجل خطف بطاقة التأهل فقط واكد على انهم قاموا بإعداد جيد لهذه المباراة بمعسكر فى العاصمة كينشاسا اضافة الى ان لاعبيه فى افضل حالاتهم البدنية والنفسية لاسيما وانهم يتمنون التأهل للمباراة النهائية لكى يكتبوا تاريخا جديدا لانفسهم ولناديهم فى هذا المحفل الافريقى الهام . توعد الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو مدرب المريخ، مازيمبي بالوصول لشباكه في المباراة التي تجمع الفريقين عصر الأحد المقبل في نصف نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا وقال غارزيتو الذي كان يتحدث لوسائل الاعلام الكونغولية بعد التدريب الذي أجراه الفريق صباح أمس بملعب تاتا رفائيل بالعاصمة كنشاسا: نعرف صعوبة المهمة، وشراسة مازيمبي على ملعبه.. ولكن نحن ندرك أن تأهلنا إلى النهائي تحت أقدامنا.. لن ندافع بل سنلعب بالطريقة التي تجعل الفريق يحافظ على حظوظه في التأهل الى النهائي من البداية وحتى النهاية.. نخطط لتسجيل هدف مبكر من أجل قتل أحلام مازيمبي وتعقيد مهمته واملك الأسحلة التي تجعل فريقي قادرا على القتال في كل الظروف وسنقدم مباراة كبيرة، وأثق تماماً في اللاعبين الذين سيقاتلون بكل شراسة من أجل هذه الفرصة التاريخية. لاعبان من مازيمبي في قائمة المنتخب العاجي أعلن الفرنسي مشيل دوسييه، مدرب منتخب كوت ديفوار، قائمة من 21 لاعباً لمواجهة المغرب ودياً في التاسع من أكتوبر الجاري، في يوم الفيفا، وشهدت القائمة غياب القائد يايا توريه لاعب مان سيتي في الوقت الذي استدعى فيه دوسييه لاعبين من مازيمبي الكونغولي الذي سيواجه المريخ عصر الأحد في اياب نصف نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا وهما الحارس قبوهو سيلفان والمهاجم روجر اسالي، وهما الوحيدان اللذان يلعبان في أفريقيا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم 
غاز تخدير وتحكيم مرتشي !

نجوم المريخ يعلمون بان سفرهم الى الكنغو ليس بغرض السياحة والتنزه وانما لمهمة تبدو هى الاصعب فى مشوار المريخ فى البطولة الافريقية مقارنة بكل المباريات السابقة التى خاضها المريخ منذ الدور التمهيدى وحتى دور المجموعات حيث كانت امام خصوم يحترمون مبادىء اللعب النظيف ويحسنون معاملة الضيوف بعكس مازيمبي الذى يجيد استخدام كل الاساليب والممارسات غير الرياضية من اجل التفوق والفوز على خصومه فى معقله بلوممباشي ويكفى انه النادى الوحيد الذى سبق وان لاحقت رئيسه تهمة تقديم الرشاوى للحكام وتعرض فريقه لعقوبات من الاتحاد الافريقي ,, لهذا لايمكن ان نشكك فى صحة المعلومات الواردة من الكنغو والتى تحذر المريخ من لجوء ادارة مازيمبي على استخدام غازات مخدرة فى غرف اللاعبين وهو مااخذته ادارة البعثة على محمل من الجد بتوفير اجهزة للكشف والانذار المبكر عن تلوث الاجواء داخل فندق اللاعبين ,, من يقرأ هذا الكلام ربما يعتقد بان المريخ يتواجد الان فى احدى قرى ريف دمشق التى يتعرض سكانها للقصف بالبراميل المتفجره والغازات السامه ولكنها الحقيقة التى يجب ان يتعامل معها المريخ بحذر مفرط طالما ان الاقدار قد وضعته فى مواجهة مازيمبي واساليبه الفاسدة ولكن يبقى العزاء والثقة الكبيرة فى ان نجوم المريخ قد اكتسبوا من الخبرة خلال مشوارهم الافريقي فى الموسم الحالي مما يؤهلهم لمواجهة مثل هذه الاجواء العدائية التى يرمي مازيمبي من ورائها شن الحرب النفسية على نجوم المريخ وتحطيم معنوياتهم حتى يتسنى له تحقيق النتيجة التى فشل فى الحصول عليها فى لقاء الذهاب بامدرمان ,, وكما قال غارزيتو ان مواجهة مازيمبي مفتوحة على كل الاحتمالات داخل الملعب ويمكن ان يتعرض اللاعبون للعنف والخشونه والهتافات العدائية من المدرجات فالمدرب الفرنسي يتحدث بلسان الخبير والعالم ببواطن الامور بعدما عاش سنوات من عمره وسط ادغال لوممباشي ويعرف كيف يحاول مازيمبي دائما ترويض خصومه بالاساليب والممارسات الفاسدة من خلف الكواليس ,, ولكن كما يبدو ان الفريق الكنغولى منذ عهد غارزيتو وحتى اليوم قد طور من مستوى اجرامه ضد خصومه بدليل هذه الاتهامات التى تتعلق باستخدام الغازات المخدرة فى اجهزة التكييف داخل غرف اللاعبين وهى معلومات موثوقة لانها صادرة من النادى الغريم لمازيمبي الذى يعرف كل كبيرة وصغيره عن خصمه بحكم القرب والتنافس المشترك بين الناديين وبالتاكيد مثل هذه المعلومات الخطيرة لها اهميتها عندما تصل الى المريخ فى هذا التوقيت الذى يستعد فيه لاكمال معسكره القصير فى الكنغو ونحمد لمجلس الادارة انه تعامل معها بجدية وهو يحرص على توفير الاجهزة التى تحمى لاعبيه من الاثار الضارة للغازات المخدرة .

واجه المريخ الكثير من الصعاب وتخطى مجموعة كبيرة ايضا من التحديات منذ الدور التمهيدى وحتى دور المجموعات واستطاع ان يتجاوز كل هذه العقبات والمطبات والتى كان بطلها ( التحكيم المرتشي ) الذى حرم المريخ من هدف صحيح امام اتحاد العاصمه فى دور المجموعات وكذلك هدف ثالث فى مواجهة لقاء الذهاب ضد مازيمبي,, ولكن يبقى لقاء الاياب فى لوممباشي المرتقب هو تحد من نوع اخر يتطلب من اللاعبين ان يكونوا على قدر كبير من المسؤولية حتى يتوجوا جهودهم ومشوارهم الافريقي الموفق بالانجاز المرتقب فى دورى الابطال باذن الله ,, وجمعه مباركه على الجميع .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## أبو ريم

*قناة فرانس 24 تقول ان المريخ بما لديه من امكانيات فنية وادارية فهو المرشح للتتويج ببطولة هذا العام فى رابط الفيديو ادناه:

https://youtu.be/1sAkPBu5eI0
*

----------

